# Will EchoStar Carry Al-Jazeera HD?



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

Will EchoStar Carry Al-Jazeera HD?

The news network says one satellite provider has agreed to carry the new channel.
By Phillip Swann

Washington, D.C. (November 2, 2006) -- Al-Jazeera, the controversial Arabic news network, will launch an English-speaking High-Definition TV channel on November 15.

The company will also unveil a non-HD version of the channel on that day. An Al-Jazeera spokeswoman tells The Associated Press that at least one cable company and one satellite TV operator have agreed to carry the new channel.

*Complete Article*


----------



## dishbacker (Jun 15, 2004)

If this goes live before some of the other mentioned HD channels (mainly the Fox Sports Channels or possibly the INHD channel that was uplinked a month or two ago)... there will be such an uproar...


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

dishbacker said:


> If this goes live before some of the other mentioned HD channels (mainly the Fox Sports Channels or possibly the INHD channel that was uplinked a month or two ago)... there will be such an uproar...


Ageed!! Lets say even .... Why the heck cant we get at least those news orgs in the US in HD?


----------



## Earlray (Jun 18, 2004)

If Dish ads, this Al-Jazeera network, I will leave. and Jump to D-TV. I would get a better price anyway sence my local telco offers it on a bundle anyway. It would be most sad for Charlie to do something like this I think.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I have to say, any service that carries a TV network which sympathizes and works with terrorists would not be one I would use. If DISH carries this network, in SD or HD, I couldn't go back to them ever, and I'd recommend my father switch to D*.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Earlray said:


> If Dish ads, this Al-Jazeera network, I will leave. and Jump to D-TV. I would get a better price anyway sence my local telco offers it on a bundle anyway. It would be most sad for Charlie to do something like this I think.


Let's all push Dish to not carry this crap network and its terrorist propaganda.


----------



## gjh3260 (Mar 19, 2006)

SMosher said:


> Ageed!! Lets say even .... Why the heck cant we get at least those news orgs in the US in HD?


Hear that Charlie ? Lets get the RSN's running or your customer database may be dropping.


----------



## Earlray (Jun 18, 2004)

I sent an email to the ex customer service person. regarding my feeling on this. Here is what she said.

Thank you for your e-mail. Unfortunately, DISH Network has a contact with the Al-Jazerra Network and at this time we are unable to terminate programming. DISH Network Provides many international services. We thank you for your feedback. 



Thank you,

Christina Atencio 

Dispute Resolution Specialist

I will be leaving dish at the end of November service. and going to D-TV. its so sad.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

NEW YORK - The Al-Jazeera International network has set a launch date of Nov. 15, although it's still not clear whether anybody in the United States will be able to see it.

The English-language offshoot of the influential Arab network Al-Jazeera will begin operations at 7 a.m. ET out of its Doha, Qatar headquarters, the network announced on Tuesday. The network operates with four main offices, in Doha, London, Washington and Kuala Lumpur.

Al-Jazeera International has not announced any agreements with cable or satellite systems in the United States to carry it. Negotiations are ongoing, and spokesman Marc Smrikarov said he hoped some announcements will be made before launch.

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/entertainment/gossip/15895001.htm


----------



## wcswett (Jan 7, 2003)

Earlray said:


> I sent an email to the ex customer service person. regarding my feeling on this. Here is what she said.
> 
> Thank you for your e-mail. Unfortunately, DISH Network has a contact with the Al-Jazerra Network and at this time we are unable to terminate programming. DISH Network Provides many international services. We thank you for your feedback.
> 
> ...


Al Jazeera has been an Arabic language channel on DISH pretty much since it started transmitting, I think, and DISH is the only outlet carrying the Arabic language version in the U.S. The new channel being discussed is in English and is being pitched as a 24 hour news channel like CNN and Fox News.

--- WCS


----------



## chebyrashka74 (Mar 15, 2006)

I say the more choices the better, I'm sure you won't have to receive it. I get a lot of channels I hate and still stay with them.


----------



## Earlray (Jun 18, 2004)

You know there are a lot of channels that I do not watch. The point I'm Trying to make is that Our Monthly Payments are helping to pay for this channel. I would never watch it. and I'm not going to be a party to a company that funnels cash to an organzation like Al Jazeera . I have my American Pride. 

Earl


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

There's a difference between paying for a service that provides a shopping channel and one that provides an outlet for an operation that supports terrorism and terrorist propoganda. I'm recommending to my father than he switch to D*.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is likely to be offered as an international channel - a high priced subscription. Don't expect to see it on channel 201 between the CNNs or next to China's English language channel in the 260's.

The current Arabic version isn't included in AT packages ... why should this one be?

If we're going to start deleting channels based on their "bias" we will be divided into camps that want to delete CNN or FOX NEWS or FreeSpeechTV ...


----------



## brianr4666 (Aug 19, 2006)

This is an interesting article from the Washington Post.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/10/07/AR2005100702191.html


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> NEW YORK - The Al-Jazeera International network has set a launch date of Nov. 15, although it's still not clear whether anybody in the United States will be able to see it.
> 
> The English-language offshoot of the influential Arab network Al-Jazeera will begin operations at 7 a.m. ET out of its Doha, Qatar headquarters, the network announced on Tuesday. The network operates with four main offices, in Doha, London, Washington and Kuala Lumpur.
> 
> ...


There is a somewhat simular information about about Al-Jaz. in this thread as well:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=59148

Should the threads be merged maybe .. or not?


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

James Long said:


> If we're going to start deleting channels based on their "bias" we will be divided into camps that want to delete CNN or FOX NEWS or FreeSpeechTV ...


I've gotten pretty used to you shilling for Dish but that really takes the cake. To compare the "bias" of al jazeera to the "bias" of CNN or Fox is utterly ridiculous. AL JAZEERA AIDS AND ABETS TERRORISTS WHO ARE TRYING TO KILL US. Is there anything that Dish could do that would cause you to publicly condemn them? You can ban me from the forum if you want but if Dish goes through with showing terrorist propaganda, I'll be banning them from my home.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

brianr4666 said:


> This is an interesting article from the Washington Post.
> 
> http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2005/10/07/AR2005100702191.html


Just on a side note - It's from approx. a year ago... Oct 2005


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> It is likely to be offered as an international channel - a high priced subscription. Don't expect to see it on channel 201 between the CNNs or next to China's English language channel in the 260's.
> 
> The current Arabic version isn't included in AT packages ... why should this one be?
> 
> If we're going to start deleting channels based on their "bias" we will be divided into camps that want to delete CNN or FOX NEWS or FreeSpeechTV ...


I'm sorry, but there is a distinct difference between a political leaning and a network which works with terrorists.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

How dare Dish provide me another option for getting my news! I live in a country where we censor information that comes from sources we don't like, not one that provides free speech for everyone, a marketplace of ideas that allows everyone to make up their own mind. 

Al Jazeera is nothing but propaganda. They will present the news with an Arabic slant!!! I want my propaganda from an American perspective. If I wanted to get non-patriotic opinions I would read the New York Times instead of watching Fox News!

Why would I care how the world views the U.S.? Why would I care to have another opinion on the way we effect other people's lives? When my government tells me that we are improving the lives of people in the middle east, that is all I need to know!!! I don't need anyone else providing me with any information that might contradict that. 

And they help terrorists!!!! They receive video tapes of Bin Laden and his Al Qaida chums, and then they broadcast them over the air! Patriotic news agencies would NEVER broadcast terrorist tapes, especially right before an election. 

When I get my propaganda I want it wrapped in red white and blue.


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

Absolutely amazing ! We are in the upheaval of 800,000 or so sub's having their DNS service shut off, 30+ DMA's that need to be uplinked and aren't, still trying to settle the DVR lawsuit with TIVO, but Dish can find the time and resources to bring this pile of propaganda to our shores. :nono: 

Yes it's definitely time to find another provider. DISH NETWORK = FRIENDS OF TERRORISM


----------



## TBoneit (Jul 27, 2006)

People are talking about leaving Dishnetwork and calling them friends of terrorists and all this is based on speculation that they will add an english speaking channel.

Speculation!!!

Give me a break.

Where is the Christian outrage that Cable, DirecTV and Echostar carry adult material. Where are the I'm leaving if they don't stop it. 

MTV is a bigger problem since it is easily available.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

James Long said:


> It is likely to be offered as an international channel - a high priced subscription. Don't expect to see it on channel 201 between the CNNs or next to China's English language channel in the 260's.
> 
> The current Arabic version isn't included in AT packages ... why should this one be?


I think Al Jazeera is aiming this to be in part of the AT packages, because it's in English language. I know a couple of years ago they've been wanting to be a bigger player in news in the US (they even tried to recruit Dan Rather (?) or was it Tom Brokaw...), and being part of the AT or basic cable would be a huge step forward for them.

A couple of the Chinese English-speaking channels (CCTV 4 and CCTV E/F), are available in the AT packages.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Capmeister said:


> I'm sorry, but there is a distinct difference between a political leaning and a network which works with terrorists.


That accusation has been made against CNN as well. Where do we draw the line?

I doubt Al-Jazeera will be a station any of us can see without expensive subscription and likely a change in dish. If I was going to get angry and storm away about programming that I am not forced to buy I would have done that when seeing how many porn channels E* has on their system.

Al-Jazerra has been available on E* for a long time. Does it suddenly become more objectionable when presented in English?

The soulution is simple: Don't subscribe to the feed. If by some oddity it ends up being part of the ATs lock and block it. If one can't handle that responsibility perhaps one should just turn off the TV altogether.


----------



## kmcnamara (Jan 30, 2004)

TBoneit said:


> People are talking about leaving Dishnetwork and calling them friends of terrorists and all this is based on speculation that they will add an english speaking channel.
> 
> Speculation!!!


Yes, it's speculation which is why I used the word "if".



TBoneit said:


> Where is the Christian outrage that Cable, DirecTV and Echostar carry adult material. Where are the I'm leaving if they don't stop it.
> 
> MTV is a bigger problem since it is easily available.


I don't disagree with you. There are 2 differences I think. First, there are other providers that aren't carrying al jazeera. Second, adult content/porn, while unhealthy in my opinion, isn't aiding those who would kill us.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

So how is Al Jazeera helping the terrorists?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

TBoneit said:


> People are talking about leaving Dishnetwork and calling them friends of terrorists and all this is based on speculation that they will add an english speaking channel.
> 
> Speculation!!!
> 
> ...


I agree!

It's people choice anyhow "what and if" they choose to watch something anyways...

Don't like it - Don't watch it basically!

It's just another channel.. News channel (be it controvercial or NOT) in English... and will probably NOT be included in standard packages anyhow, even though even if it was.. still "Don't like it - Don't watch it!"

Too much BS going on in the world anyways to worry about something like that...

I for one being Jewish origin (not very religious though).. from Russia, would NOT mind seeing Al-Jaz. in English end up on North American platforms!

Be it on DISH or Globecast ( at IA5 .. and hopefully in FTA mode too  ) or wherever.. - would be OK with me!

Just another alternative source of information.. - one can always use his own judgement or opinion anyhow about how that information is being stored in one's brain 

and as TBoneit said above,
What about Porn material being offered at DISH or any other provider?
What about other provokative or contrivercial material being offered?
Music where people curse and promote drugs, violence, etc often.. etc? (even though i don't mind those neither.. - again one can always choose what to watch to or listen to or what's not)
What about Christian, Jewish, Muslim, or any other religious material being shown on many channels.. trying to promote or convience people that "their's is better then other's" (if you can put it that way)

Or what about all the political / politicians' BS, circus and brainwashing being presented to us on daily basis / fed in our heads, etc... ( expecially at elections time ;-) )
I don't think those politians are perfect people to start with.. and when some dirt comes up to the surfice about any of them - the pot boils then.. and the circus becomes even louder, lol..

The bottom line is - people can always decide on their own anyhow.. what to choose to watch, believe or follow in their lifes...

So if Al-Jaz. is added to N. American providers' platform - then it's added..
Let it be.. - it's NOT such a big deal anyways.. with all the other BS in our lifes and around us


----------



## premio (Sep 26, 2006)

Capmeister said:


> I have to say, any service that carries a TV network which sympathizes and works with terrorists would not be one I would use. If DISH carries this network, in SD or HD, I couldn't go back to them ever, and I'd recommend my father switch to D*.


What a nice unAmerican sentiment. Thought I learned something about free-speach in school...


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

How people are so narrow minded as to believe that either CNN or FoxNews are _real_ news outlets anyway. Al-J is simply another news outlet from another part of the world that has vastly different views and values than us. How do you think FoxNews is thought of over there? Even most people over here understand, whether you agree with them or not, that they're more or less a mouthpiece for our current administration and the religious right, just like during the previous administration, it wouldn't have been too innacurate to call CNN the "Clinton News Network". Unfortunately we currently live in a world where sound bites, whether accurate or not, influence peoples decisions. As was mentioned previously, we are talking about a channel that's been carried by E* in non-HD form since it's inception. I'd also like to know how Al-J is "helping the terrorists". Just because the news stories aren't sanitized and spun like the our news outlets do doesn't mean they're helping anyone-sometimes the truth hurts.


----------



## cornflakes (Sep 30, 2005)

If E* wants to carry it fine... I simply will not watch it, and if nobody watches the channel, then it eventually goes away.

But don't waste precious bandwidth carrying the HD version of it... Put it on SD, and compress the heck out of it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Capmeister said:


> There's a difference between paying for a service that provides a shopping channel and one that provides an outlet for an operation that supports terrorism and terrorist propoganda. I'm recommending to my father than he switch to D*.


But what if D* changes their minds about carrying Al-Jaz. some day also, or even merges with E*, etc 

Then you ll go to Cable... etc 

You never know what the future brings.. 
Stranger things than this were known to happen at one time or another :grin:


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

Chris Blount said:


> Will EchoStar Carry Al-Jazeera HD?
> 
> The news network says one satellite provider has agreed to carry the new channel.
> By Phillip Swann
> ...


If Echostar carries Al-Jazpropanda, I switch to DirecTV the day they announce the launch.

It's Terrorism TV, plain and simple and I'm hoping against hope that Charlie's quest for the almighty buck doesn't blind him to the fact that he's an American and that Al-Jazpropaganda is the mouthpiece of the people that want to kill us.

Other than that, I'm cool with it.


----------



## Kapeman (Dec 22, 2003)

Jolard said:


> How dare Dish provide me another option for getting my news! I live in a country where we censor information that comes from sources we don't like, not one that provides free speech for everyone, a marketplace of ideas that allows everyone to make up their own mind.
> [...]
> 
> When I get my propaganda I want it wrapped in red white and blue.


Hear! Hear!!!

I couldn't agree with you more. Some people absolutely refuse to open their eyes, get the facts and think for themselves.

Please read the link to the Post story, quote:

"he had checked out the company with U.S. and British government officials, 'all of which gave al-Jazeera a clean bill of health in terms of its lack of links with terrorism.' "

BTW,Jolard, love the Fallout avatar!!! 
I have the music from the intro in my head now.

That game had one of the best, most cinematic intros I have ever seen. It was chilling.


----------



## UTFAN (Nov 12, 2005)

premio said:


> What a nice unAmerican sentiment. Thought I learned something about free-speach in school...


But it's all about TerrorTV. Free speech stops when the people speaking want to kill us.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Jolard said:


> So how is Al Jazeera helping the terrorists?


What about Bushes and Bin Ladens being business partners (or something like that) at one point or even presently (i am not sure) ...

Or US selling weapons to Iraq, etc at one point or another ( .. or something like that)

Bush, US, etc are helping terrorists also then? :grin:


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

James Long said:


> That accusation has been made against CNN as well. Where do we draw the line?
> 
> I doubt Al-Jazeera will be a station any of us can see without expensive subscription and likely a change in dish. If I was going to get angry and storm away about programming that I am not forced to buy I would have done that when seeing how many porn channels E* has on their system.
> 
> ...


Actually, had I known earlier that it was on at all, I would have recommended to my father then that he switch.

He'll do what he wants, obviously, but I wouldn't do business with them, and I recommend he does not either. I'm not saying Dish are terrorists, I'm saying sometimes you take a stand on values, and would choose not to do business with people who have a contract with a group of people who support and propogandize for terrorists.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Darkman said:


> But what if D* changes their minds about carrying Al-Jaz. some day also, or even merges with E*, etc
> 
> Then you ll go to Cable... etc
> 
> ...


Or live with OTA. I have certain standards. I won't use yahoo to this day for their turning over info to help prosecute dissidents in China for the same reason.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

> It's Terrorism TV, plain and simple


How is it terrorism TV?

How is Al Jazeera helping terrorists?



> BTW,Jolard, love the Fallout avatar!!!


Thanks! I am eagerly awaiting Fallout 3, hoping it doesn't get ruined by the new devs.


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

And just whom would this channel offering appeal to ? Who would subscribe to terror tv ? 

E* can't even find the resources to finish off the local network uplinks yet Charlie can this terror tv uplinked.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

> Who would subscribe to terror tv


Why is this Terror TV?


----------



## minnow (Apr 26, 2002)

Oh I don't know, maybe evertime an American soldier gets kidnapped, killed or beheaded, the tape always magically appears on Al Jazeera first unedited. 
You don't think Al Jazeera is the mouthpiece for the terrorists ?


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

Not taking sides here but the thought of Al Jazeera Bull Sh_ _ being broadcast by an American company vs political election commercial Bull Sh_ _ being broadcast by every American television station almost seems like a tie. Have you seen the stuff politicians’ put on the air? They give you every slimy reason not to vote for the other guy, but no reason to vote for them. The goal in both these cases is to put out total garbage in the hopes of bringing you into their camp. One camp subscribes to violence while the other doesn't do much at all.


----------



## lionsrule (Nov 25, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> Let's all push Dish to not carry this crap network and its terrorist propaganda.


Al-Jazeera is to Middle East as Fox news is to United states.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This is really a hot button issue. I, for one, would probably never watch the channel if it was carried. If Dish does carry it, I hope they are ready for the eventual backlash. Just this thread alone is indicative of what Dish could be facing.

We will have to wait and see what happens. Remember, there is a big question mark on who exactly will carry the channel.

Excellent comments in this thread. Let's keep it on track and try to avoid any flaming. Thanks.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

BurgEnder said:


> How people are so narrow minded as to believe that either CNN or FoxNews are _real_ news outlets anyway. Al-J is simply another news outlet from another part of the world that has vastly different views and values than us. How do you think FoxNews is thought of over there? Even most people over here understand, whether you agree with them or not, that they're more or less a mouthpiece for our current administration and the religious right, just like during the previous administration, it wouldn't have been too innacurate to call CNN the "Clinton News Network". Unfortunately we currently live in a world where sound bites, whether accurate or not, influence peoples decisions. As was mentioned previously, we are talking about a channel that's been carried by E* in non-HD form since it's inception. I'd also like to know how Al-J is "helping the terrorists". Just because the news stories aren't sanitized and spun like the our news outlets do doesn't mean they're helping anyone-sometimes the truth hurts.


Lemme guess. Your a muslim and like the "point of view" the terrorists have. I have a suggestion for those who want Al-Jazeera, move to Iran, you'll be more at home there.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

lionsrule said:


> Al-Jazeera is to Middle East as Fox news is to United states.


Yeah right, they are morally equivalent. Pulease. If that is what you think, perhaps you would like to try living in Iran where you would be more comfortable. No? Oh, then get a clue.


----------



## Greg L (Feb 3, 2006)

I will not watch... I would be disgusted with this channel and with E* if it was broadcast on E* especially on my current subscription package. I do not want a dime of my money going to this network and I have my own personal reasons that I will not get into here. 
I hope E* is reading! Thanks...! !pride


----------



## YKW06 (Feb 2, 2006)

TBoneit said:


> People are talking about leaving Dishnetwork and calling them friends of terrorists and all this is based on speculation that they will add an english speaking channel.
> 
> Speculation!!!
> 
> Give me a break.


The gist of the thread is more that IF al-Jazeera's English-language service goes live on E*, THEN they will bolt. To paraphrase Daffy Duck, "Aha! Tense trouble."



TBoneit said:


> Where is the Christian outrage that Cable, DirecTV and Echostar carry adult material. Where are the I'm leaving if they don't stop it.
> 
> MTV is a bigger problem since it is easily available.


They're out there -- they're the people on the Family plan, the people writing their congressthings to ban "indecent" material from all forms of media. I know; I was raised in one of those homes. We didn't get cable at all while I was growing up SPECIFICALLY because MTV was "evil".


----------



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

I, for one, would welcome another viewpoint. If you don't like the channel, just skip it life you for FOX 'News', Lifetime, the shopping channels, We, Fine Living, etc...

Besides, if they put the channel at a spot where I can watch it, I'll look at it for a few days before casting judgment on it. Like it, watch it, don't, skip to the next channel. There are other channels you can waste your time on without being buggered by Al-Jazeera. I'm keeping E* Al-Jazeera or no.


----------



## anthonyi (Feb 4, 2006)

James Long said:


> It is likely to be offered as an international channel - a high priced subscription. Don't expect to see it on channel 201 between the CNNs or next to China's English language channel in the 260's.
> 
> The current Arabic version isn't included in AT packages ... why should this one be?
> 
> If we're going to start deleting channels based on their "bias" we will be divided into camps that want to delete CNN or FOX NEWS or FreeSpeechTV ...


This isn't "BIAS", this is a network who enjoys watching Americans get there heads cut off and hope all Americans be killed. This network should not be aloud to be carried in the USA. If I see it on my guide, I'm done with Dishnetwork and plenty of others will follow.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Nick79 said:


> I, for one, would welcome another viewpoint. If you don't like the channel, just skip it life you for FOX 'News', Lifetime, the shopping channels, We, Fine Living, etc...
> 
> Besides, if they put the channel at a spot where I can watch it, I'll look at it for a few days before casting judgment on it. Like it, watch it, don't, skip to the next channel. There are other channels you can waste your time on without being buggered by Al-Jazeera. I'm keeping E* Al-Jazeera or no.


So how would you feel about a channel that showed pedaphilia, or something like MurderTV or DeficationTV? Still don't care what's on? Is there any point at which you think something shouldn't be funded, willingly or passively?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I don't watch FOX news or CNN... I find them to be too biased one way or the other. Perhaps Al-Jazeera condones terrorism, perhaps they don't... I don't know. In all likelihood I wouldn't watch their news channel either.

Long ago news in the US became less about reporting current events and informing people, and more about ratings. None of our news (international, national, local, cable/satellite) is presented without bias or sensationalism to produce ratings.

I said long ago that I believed the local and national network news should not count ratings. They should not compete with each other for ratings, but should all pretty much present the same news. If you like hearing that news from Bob instead of Sally, then you watch whichever channel you want... but the news you get should be pretty much the same. Let them compete for ratings in primetime and daytime... not during the news hour.

So back to Al-Jazeera... I'm sure it is no more biased towards Arabic culture than our news is to our culture... and since I figure I would not get an honest account of the news, just the facts, either way... I'd probably not even notice the channel much as I don't notice the US news channels either.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Interesting judgements going on here ... especially of a network that is not yet on the air. Who knows what they will and will not show on the English language _version_ of the network. CNN airs different programming in different areas of the world. Hopefully Al-Jazeera would not be stupid enough to air the worst of their content.

Whether or not having a "sanitized English feed" is more or less objectionable is another question.

I also wonder how having the Arabic language network and adding an English language network would affect E*'s appearance with Congress at a time that they are asking for "special favors" for carrying broadcast TV stations.


----------



## Matt20V (Oct 5, 2006)

I would probably tune in and watch once in a while. I'm sure some of it would be upsetting and piss me off. And it certainly would bother me that some of my subscription $$ would go to a news org that willingly posts some of the pictures and video that they do. But does anyone really think that if a video of an execution showed up first at a US news org that they wouldn't broadcast it immediately? Our news orgs do end up showing this footage too you know.

But I suspect that 98% of the content would be like any other international news source- a view of world events from a different perspective. If that perspective is anti-US, well I for one want to understand the basis for that and evaluate it for myself. I want to understand the motivation of these people that supposedly want to kill me. I want to know why. But then again, I don't believe for a minute that the majority of Al Jazeera's viewer base in the middle east want to kill me. They might as a whole dislike the US but that is different. The so-called terrorists are a small criminal element. Every Muslim I know hates the terrorists even more than me because it is their religion that has been hijacked by these thugs for their cause.

There is a huge difference between insight and sympathy, one can be exposed to and learn from alternative views without agreeing with it. While I surely would disagree with some of the content on Al Jazeera, I think it is important to have those views available. As a friend of mine likes to say, if you aren't careful you can learn something new every day!

-Matt


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

> Oh I don't know, maybe evertime an American soldier gets kidnapped, killed or beheaded, the tape always magically appears on Al Jazeera first unedited.
> You don't think Al Jazeera is the mouthpiece for the terrorists ?


They are a news outlet, you know that right? I have watched CNN, and they show these tapes. I have watched Fox and MSNBC, and they show these tapes. Just because Al Jazeera gets them first, doesn't mean they shouldn't show them.

As for why they get them first? Ummmm they are the largest Middle Eastern news network with reporters and offices all over the region. If I was a Al Qaida terrorist, they are likely the closest office I can get to.

You are kidding yourself if you think that Fox or CNN would sit on a tape provided to them by a terrorist organization. They would show it as news, just like Al Jazeera.

Have any of you actually seen or read any of their coverage? They are no more biased than any other news network. Or are you just all assuming that because they are a Muslim network they must all be terrorist sympathizers.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

I knew this thread would grow quick 

Don't want AlJazeera channel? Block it.
Jump ship to D*? Then go.

Now where is that switch for the RSNs to be active? :grin:


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

You do also realize that Al Jazeera is actually hated by most of the more fundamentalist Muslims in the middle east. They have reported unfavorably on many authoritarian regimes in the area, they have reported unfavorably on fundamentalists, their female reporters usually don't even wear headscarves. In fact they are probably one of the most moderate voices in the middle east. (I know that may not be saying much, but they are more on the modern secular side than on the religious fanatical side). 

They are even Based in Qatar, which as you know is also the country in the Middle East that is most friendly to us, and where most of our command and control for the middle east is based. 

I am not saying you should watch them. But declaring them the "Terrorist Network" based on no evidence whatsoever other than the fact that they air terrorist tapes (as do all the other news networks) is a stretch.


----------



## BurgEnder (Aug 15, 2003)

ebaltz said:


> Lemme guess. Your a muslim and like the "point of view" the terrorists have. I have a suggestion for those who want Al-Jazeera, move to Iran, you'll be more at home there.


1: I'm Southern Baptist.
2: The point of view I like is something called-The Truth!
3: Where in my post did I state that I wanted Al-Jazerra, I stated that it's already carried on E* in SD form since as long as I can remmber.
Prime example of American news outlet brainwashing. So what if I were Muslim? Has FoxNews truly brainwashed you into actually believeing that Islam is a "religion of violence"? This is exactly why there needs to be more independent news sources here in the states-ones not influenced by corporations, extreme right or left wing political hacks, or evangelical megachurches.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> So how would you feel about a channel that showed pedaphilia...


Al-Jazeera is NOT a pedaphilia channel though...

It's a News channel...

Besides.. and in any case.. this is going to be English version of Al-Jazeera .. NOT Arabic one...

So you can bet on it, that cuz the channel is English version, in North America, etc - it will definatly NOT be the same as Arabic version of it.. - It will be toned down, etc..

As James said.... - it shouldn't be the worst of their content.. Maybe it will be just the best of their content then 

After all they know the score .. as any other player in this game.. and would want to remain broadcasting in North America, etc .. logically so.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

BurgEnder said:


> 1: I'm Southern Baptist.
> 2: The point of view I like is something called-The Truth!
> 3: Where in my post did I state that I wanted Al-Jazerra, I stated that it's already carried on E* in SD form since as long as I can remmber.
> Prime example of American news outlet brainwashing. So what if I were Muslim? Has FoxNews truly brainwashed you into actually believeing that Islam is a "religion of violence"? This is exactly why there needs to be more independent news sources here in the states-ones not influenced by corporations, extreme right or left wing political hacks, or evangelical megachurches.


Fox news? No. Planes flying into buildings and people strapping bombs on themselves is what convinced me.

"Independant" news source? Al-Jazeera? Ha! Try exercising your "free speech" in an Arab country. I wonder how women feel about their situation in those countries.

What should people be influenced by? Nothing? Impossible. Dream on.


----------



## Anthony (Dec 16, 2002)

Dish Network's problem is that there will be many who will react first and think later. For right or wrong, this will affect their subscriber numbers. It is hard to believe Charlie hasn't considered this already like he does when he pulls stations off his service. He figures he can live with the defections. However, other than some free publicity, I don't see the up-side for Dish.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Jolard said:


> They are a news outlet, you know that right? I have watched CNN, and they show these tapes. I have watched Fox and MSNBC, and they show these tapes. Just because Al Jazeera gets them first, doesn't mean they shouldn't show them.
> 
> As for why they get them first? Ummmm they are the largest Middle Eastern news network with reporters and offices all over the region. If I was a Al Qaida terrorist, they are likely the closest office I can get to.
> 
> ...


Well at least CNN, we know now they actually solicit tapes from Terrorists in exchang e for reporting on them "fairly". And how are their ratings doing the last year or so? Um, tanking. Gee, I wonder why? Probably the same reason the NYT and NBC are dropping subscribers and viewers and employees.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Jolard said:


> You do also realize that Al Jazeera is actually hated by most of the more fundamentalist Muslims in the middle east. They have reported unfavorably on many authoritarian regimes in the area, they have reported unfavorably on fundamentalists, their female reporters usually don't even wear headscarves. In fact they are probably one of the most moderate voices in the middle east. (I know that may not be saying much, but they are more on the modern secular side than on the religious fanatical side).
> 
> They are even Based in Qatar, which as you know is also the country in the Middle East that is most friendly to us, and where most of our command and control for the middle east is based.
> 
> I am not saying you should watch them. But declaring them the "Terrorist Network" based on no evidence whatsoever other than the fact that they air terrorist tapes (as do all the other news networks) is a stretch.


I agree! Give them a chance. Al Jazeera is not "promoting" terrorism any more than any other news network is promoting any crime they happen to report. Nobody is forcing you to watch. As for your $$ going to the network - how many of you are willing to dump E* because they have MTV, or ESPN for that matter. You may not watch a certain channel but the cumulative package brings you variety that would cost much more if you went ala carte, which would be the only way for your $$ to not go to offensive on undesired networks.


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

Al-Jarzeera shows stuff our news network wont show, and because we have our rights taken from us everyday, im glad it might be coming, also add cnn please  and screw fox that republican rich channel :| ,, And besides,, you dont HAVE to watch the channel. whaa cry me a river..


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

I'm surprised nobody has brought up the fact that other foreign news networks which have been requested are not yet carried (BBC World, Deutsch Welle, CBC). How did AlJaz get to the head of the line?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Michael P said:


> I'm surprised nobody has brought up the fact that other foreign news networks which have been requested are not yet carried (BBC World, Deutsch Welle, CBC). How did AlJaz get to the head of the line?


Haven't you learnt yet by now, Michael - You always have to tip your waiter properly 

(j/k)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Michael P said:


> I'm surprised nobody has brought up the fact that other foreign news networks which have been requested are not yet carried (BBC World, Deutsch Welle, CBC). How did AlJaz get to the head of the line?


I suppode it depends on who requested the channel and where the channel will be placed. I'm assuming in this case that Al-Jazerra is making the request ("please carry our channel") and that it will be, at best, on the wing satellites. Not prime real estate. We know very little about where the channel will be and how much it will cost to view.

The requests for the other channels are likely to be coming from customers. Which leaves E* to negotiate with each provider to find out IF those channels want carriage and at what rates and positions. It seems a lot easier when the process is driven by the provider (such as BabyTV).

(No, I'm not saying Al-Jazeera is as innocuous as BabyTV. Only that BabyTV got their channel added by offering it a la carte at a high enough price to cover the bandwidth.)


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

Personally, I would welcome the channel and if we get it, I hope it is not sanitized. I say this because as frustrating to watch as it could be, it should help us understand more about the culture of the Middle East. 

Understand I am not making any type of political statement - I am a solid independent, but we do have a problem over there and more we, as citizens, understand about it the better. while I'm sure the information on Al-Jazeera will be slanted, it's another source of information. 

The more we understand about how people in the middle east think, the better chance we will have of successfully dealing with the current situation.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

tegage said:


> Personally, I would welcome the channel and if we get it, I hope it is not sanitized. I say this because as frustrating to watch as it could be, it should help us understand more about the culture of the Middle East.
> 
> Understand I am not making any type of political statement - I am a solid independent, but we do have a problem over there and more we, as citizens, understand about it the better. while I'm sure the information on Al-Jazeera will be slanted, it's another source of information.
> 
> The more we understand about how people in the middle east think, the better chance we will have of successfully dealing with the current situation.


Here.. here!

Well said!


----------



## tegage (Sep 3, 2005)

ebaltz said:


> And what "culture" would that be. Enslaving women and suicide bombers? Living in tents in the desert? Cutting of the heads of reporters? Which culture were you referring to?


ebaltz - here is how the American Heritage dictionary defines culture:


The totality of socially transmitted behavior patterns, arts, beliefs, institutions, and all other products of human work and thought.
These patterns, traits, and products considered as the expression of a particular period, class, community, or population: Edwardian culture; Japanese culture; the culture of poverty.
These patterns, traits, and products considered with respect to a particular category, such as a field, subject, or mode of expression: religious culture in the Middle Ages; musical culture; oral culture.
The predominating attitudes and behavior that characterize the functioning of a group or organization.

Culture is culture, good or bad. Saying I want to understand it, doesn't say that I approve of it.

What is so hard to believe about people wanting to watch Al-Jazerra in order to have a better understand of Middle East? Understanding the Middle East does not represent support for terroism.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*REMINDER*

Please keep this thread on track on the subject of Al-Jazeera and whether or not you believe it should be available on Dish Network. Please don't get political and watch your posts disappear.

Thanks.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> And what "culture" would that be. Enslaving women and suicide bombers? Living in tents in the desert? Cutting of the heads of reporters? Which culture were you referring to?


Not nuff murder, violent crimes, prostitution, etc for you here then.. in North America? 

"Living in tents in desert", you say ...

And everyone here in North America lives in palaces then?

How 'bout 'em many people here being homeless, hungry and living on the street?
You never heard of them or encountered some of them?

Or drug addicts, etc that can shoot you, stub you .. take your life basically for a couple of dollars.... Some of them degraded so much, having their brain screwed (gently put) so much.. so the spit is running out of their mouthes, as if they were animals.

You never encountered any of them.. or watched them on American News channels maybe? :eek2:

And i guess it's like that 'cuz our lives are nothing BUT ...perfect here :nono2:


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

> And what "culture" would that be. Enslaving women and suicide bombers? Living in tents in the desert? Cutting of the heads of reporters? Which culture were you referring to?


Sigh.....

If you actually knew anything about Al Jazeera, you would know that these things are things that they are against! They have been banned in many middle eastern countries because of their reporting things that fundamantalists didn't like, and things that authoritarian regimes didn't like.

Al Jazeera is NOT perfect. But they are definitely on the moderate secular side of the middle east, not allies of fundamentalist terrorists or dictatorial leaders.

In fact one of the main groups that has banned and accused Al Jazeera of unfair reporting is the Saudi royal family? And it doesn't get much more fundamentalist and un-democratic than Saudi Arabia. In fact they are closer to the Bush Family than to Al Jazeera.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Darkman said:


> Not nuff murder, violent crimes, prostitution, etc for you here then.. in North America?
> 
> "Living in tents in desert", you say ...
> 
> ...


Oh I guess you are right. How stupid could I be. We are just like those countries. America=bad, everyone else = good. Why do you live here then?


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"Will EchoStar Carry Al-Jazeera HD?" thread... 

Looks like it turned more into "Never mind HD! Do we want Al-Jazeera to be carried or NOT.. to start with?" :sure:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> Oh I guess you are right. How stupid could I be. We are just like those countries. America=bad, everyone else = good. Why do you live here then?


Freedom of speech (more or less.. if you can really call it like that) my friend, freedom of speech! 

..and to be able, say for example, to see such channels as CNN, Fox News, Al-Jazeera in English, etc.. ALL being broadcasted on the same Platform


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I forgot to say earlier... I will not be offended if Dish carries the channel... nor would I be jumping ship! I just lump it in as a news channel like the others that I probably would not watch much.

Now... on the HD front... I do find it odd that Al-Jazeera has an HD news channel to shop around before FOX or CNN or MSNBC... Lots of folks have been asking for an HD news channel (not counting the Voom HD News)... so it seems odd that the first one might be from another country.


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

Darkman said:


> "Will EchoStar Carry Al-Jazeera HD?" thread...
> 
> Looks like it turned more into "Never mind HD! Do we want Al-Jazeera to be carried or NOT.. to start with?" :sure:


They have carried the SD version for a long time. It has even been in free previews once.


----------



## mdewitt (Sep 21, 2006)

I find this thread so discouraging. I give quite a chunk of change to PBS because I feel it is the only way that the less fortunate people who can't afford cable get a different view. I never would have guessed that the group of people that can afford a Dish Metallic HD package and have so much information to educate themselves with would be so closed minded.


----------



## max1 (Aug 12, 2005)

I will wait and see what happens. If they add it I plan to switch to Digital cable in a few month's.Plus it will be local.. Also I have Sirius for the home so I will still have the music channels.Max.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

I personally think "it's in the bag" so to speak.. and DISH is going to add Al-Jazeera in English..

Time will show of course...

But for now.. Here is a quote of what DISH said about it from the provided link in the 1st post of this thread:


> ...She did not specify whether the two TV providers would carry both the HD and non-HD versions, nor did she name the providers. The spokeswoman said the names would be revealed closer to the November 15 launch date.
> 
> However, EchoStar's Dish Network, the nation's second leading satcaster, now offers the Arabic-speaking Al-Jazeera. (DIRECTV does not.) In addition, EchoStar now has 30 national high-def channels, more than any other TV provider.
> 
> Asked yesterday if Dish would carry the English-speaking Al-Jazeera, an EchoStar spokeswoman said: "We don't have an announcement planned at this time."


Source: http://www.tvpredictions.com/echoarab110206.htm


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

How soon we forget.... In 2001 E* subs on the boards were clamoring to see Al Jazerra - in Arabic only at the time - to see what was going on from the Middle-Eastern viewpoint.

Now people are threatening to dump E* over the new English version of the network 

How many dumped E* when they added the Chinese networks - they are Communist, you know. 

Get real! Watch it if you want, don't watch it if you don't! It's as simple as that. But to dump your service provider over it is just childish. 

To reiterate some things already posted earlier in this thread: Al Jazeera is NOT a front for the Terrorists. Al Jazeera is from Quatar - probably the best friend (other than the Kurds) that America has in the Middle East.

All I'm saying is give Al Jazeera a chance!


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

Why all the complaining? I enjoy as much choice as possible especially a potential new source of news that provides news to me without being censored by the White House. I'd rather watch Al Jazeera than Fox News and I hope E* picks it up. If you disagree with me, don't subscribe to it. People should have the opportunity to buy this channel if they feel the desire to.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

The Al Jazeera Network announced on Tuesday that the channel, part of the network and the sister channel to Al Jazeera, will begin broadcasting from its Doha headquarters at 1200 GMT on that day.

The Al Jazeera English-language website is being relaunched at the same time. ( http://english.aljazeera.net/HomePage )

..... etc ...

"The new channel will provide the same ground-breaking news and impartial and balanced journalism to the English-speaking world."

AGENDA-SETTING

The English channel will have broadcast centres in Doha, Kuala Lumpur, London and Washington DC.

The website aljazeera.net/english will showcase the English channel's agenda-setting editorial mission and provide constantly updated coverage of news events from around the world, along with in-depth analysis and background.

It will provide RSS feeds, live streams and downloadable clips from the channel, as well as interactive discussions and polling.

Programme and presenter information as well as weather reports, live business data and sport will also be available.

--
( The entire article is at the following source: http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/5356DC54-DA32-4231-A178-1791CA2C5FCF.htm )


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

Frankly, I'd love to see it. I also like the BBC and all the other assorted propaganda from around the world. But I'm bright enough to sift fact from fiction, I believe. Then again, I went to public school in Oklahoma, so maybe I'm not.

I do know one thing... burying your head in the sand seldom brings the desired result.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

oldave said:


> I do know one thing... burying your head in the sand seldom brings the desired result.


Yep... burying your head in the sand only ensures two things...

1. Face full of sand.
2. You never see it coming.


----------



## deplaya (Jan 14, 2006)

I want dish to add(HD and SD) the channels just to have those people who replied to this thread switch. Too much of anything will kill you


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

lol.. that's a good, unique one.. playa 

meanwhile, another Quote about English-speaking Al-Jazeera... from the original article:


> If a major U.S. TV operator decides to carry the English-speaking Al-Jazeera, it's guaranteed to generate some controversy.
> 
> Al-Jazeera, which is broadcast through the Arab world, has been often criticized by U.S. leaders for allegedly siding with the terrorists. The network has broadcast numerous exclusive interviews with Al-Qaeda leaders, including Osama Bin Laden.
> 
> ...


Source: http://www.tvpredictions.com/echoarab110206.htm


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

They must be reading this thread


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

If this goes through E* will have to have a survey when people drop service - simple question:

*Why are you cancelling E* service?*
Lost Distant Networks - can get them through DirecTV and am switching.
Lost Distant Networks - can't get them through DirecTV but I'm mad at E* so I'm switching.
Lost Distant Networks - switching to cable where more than just 'my' locals are available.
Lost Distant Networks - No LIL available, switching to D* or cable to get locals.

Want HD RSNs - Switching to D* or cable so I can get them.
Want HD Locals - Switching to D* or cable so I can get them.
Want HD "Vs" Hockey - Switching to D* or cable so I can get it.

Al Jazerra - Will not subscribe to a service that has that channel anywhere on it's system in English.
So many reasons ... I probably missed other recent reasons people threatened to leave.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

James Long said:


> If this goes through E* will have to have a survey when people drop service - simple question:
> 
> *Why are you cancelling E* service?*
> 
> ...


For the price I'm paying, I will never leave Dish! I can wait for RSN in HD.
My thing is this, put the channel online. Sure don't mean I have to watch it.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

James Long said:


> If this goes through E* will have to have a survey when people drop service - simple question:
> 
> *Why are you cancelling E* service?*
> Lost Distant Networks - can get them through DirecTV and am switching.
> ...


How would we know for SURE though that they are cancelling the service due to addition of English Al Jazeera, lol .. or any other reason also maybe?? 

For example, they might just say "That's it! .. DISH is adding English Al Jaz.! .. I am cancelling .. tomorrow.. NOW!, etc" ..

They might just say it though, cuz they are p*ssed off or cuz they maybe feel like displaying some "scare tactics", etc (aka. blackmail) towards DISH....

Just to have DISH worried, regretting the decision etc.. 

BUT.. then they will NEVER cancel.. 
And we will NOT be able to check 'em really   :lol:


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

oldave said:


> Frankly, I'd love to see it. I also like the BBC and all the other assorted propaganda from around the world. But I'm bright enough to sift fact from fiction, I believe. Then again, I went to public school in Oklahoma, so maybe I'm not.
> 
> I do know one thing... burying your head in the sand seldom brings the desired result.


Im glad to see someone with a positive view! I too would like to have this channel! All to often the American people are told one side of the story and usually that side is not the full truth. I think that was shown in this Presidential Administration. Plus, I look at it this way, I travel to different countries alot and I find it interesting that most of the world have a variety of news forums of the world but here in the USA we are the only ones being dictated a single side. Thats the problem with us, we are quick to make assumptions about the world but have only seen it from one point of view. Frankly, Im sick and tired of hearing about world issues just from American media, they aren't the sole news provider. Also someone mention that Al Jezeera is a "Terrorist TV" station. Thats a very harsh statement. They provide news that very informative and helpful. Just think about it. If it wasn't for there coverage do you think "our" government would have knowledge of Americans captured. Do you think we would know! How about the visual confirmation that terrorist like Bin Laden is still alive? This only helps us see that more needs to be done and without media coverage away from home, that just wouldn't be possible. The world is alot bigger than just this piece of land between the Pacific and Atlantic Ocean people!:nono2:


----------



## akron05 (Dec 14, 2005)

Jolard said:


> How dare Dish provide me another option for getting my news! I live in a country where we censor information that comes from sources we don't like, not one that provides free speech for everyone, a marketplace of ideas that allows everyone to make up their own mind.
> 
> Al Jazeera is nothing but propaganda. They will present the news with an Arabic slant!!! I want my propaganda from an American perspective. If I wanted to get non-patriotic opinions I would read the New York Times instead of watching Fox News!
> 
> ...


This isn't just a different POV. THEY AID TERRORIST WHO WANT TO KILL US! Do you not understand that?


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

"Keep Your Friends Close, and Your Enemies Closer".

Perhaps finding out what makes the Middle East "tick" is not altogether a bad thing. After all it is debatable that we have a handle on the situation now.

As for the U.S. Government, they may denounce Al-Jazeera, but they are certainly watching it as well.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

akron05 said:


> This isn't just a different POV. THEY AID TERRORIST WHO WANT TO KILL US! Do you not understand that?


You do know that ALJAZ has been on the Dishnetwork system for a while right?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

akron05 said:


> This isn't just a different POV. THEY AID TERRORIST WHO WANT TO KILL US! Do you not understand that?


DUDE! You have Murderer's, Psycho's, Racist, Wild Animals, Some peoples wives, Girlfriends, Gang Members and Trigger happy people trying to kill you all the time here in the USA. Im pretty sure your Tv isn't going to shoot at you if you turn to this station. Just press channel up or down quickly when you get close to it when the channel go live. Better yet buy a IR proof vest!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

jrbdmb said:


> "Keep Your Friends Close, and Your Enemies Closer".
> 
> Perhaps finding out what makes the Middle East "tick" is not altogether a bad thing. After all it is debatable that we have a handle on the situation now.
> 
> As for the U.S. Government, they may denounce Al-Jazeera, but they are certainly watching it as well.


That's it!

..and now all they have to do maybe is just add Al Jaz English to AT 60 package! 

NO! .. WAIT!!.. Let's add it to DISH Family Pack!


----------



## jonsnow (Apr 18, 2006)

Let me get this straight, is this part of their core package? 

*If not does this mean that I can receive Al-Jazeera a la carte but not the sci-fi channel, the history channel, or Christian God forbid, Foxnews. 

*Millions of subs will leave if added to a core package.

*This is crossing the line bigtime.....severed heads? What's next?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Al Jazeera has been on Dish a long time ... it even predates TNGTony's charts.

http://ekb.dbstalk.com/Dishlist archive 4-23-00.htm

(It was not there for the 1998 chart TNGTony has in the EPG.)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Ya.. Real Al Jazeera .. the Arabic language one! .. The Original!

The one that maybe even at one point or another (in the past) WAS showing the above mentioned tapes of cruel horror murders (but CNN, etc back then .. not long after AL Jaz. - ALSO showed those tapes.. a bit edited though.. not to display the final result in them)
Before they started to be more careful of what to show and what NOT to.. (cuz of critisizm, etc)

So some English language, tailored for Western World, N. America, etc Al Jazeera channel, that is toned down a lot MORE than likely.. is really not a big deal..
it's nothing.. it's peanuts..
Just another News channels...

Of course though, it is a big deal to some .. with High Principles, "blowing things somewhat out of proportions", etc .. Who don't want to see it .. just because (discussed earlier in many posts basically)

BUT why make such a big deal out of it now!??
Why not CRY so LOUD over the Real / Original / Arabic version of Al Jazeera ..that had been on DISH platform now for years!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> BUT why make such a big deal out of it now!??
> Why not CRY so LOUD over the Real / Original / Arabic version of Al Jazeera ..that had been on DISH platform now for years!


It had been on DISH for years now.. However you STILL sub! 

Oh ya.. i guess.. cuz you don't have to pay for it.. 
It's offered ONLY to the ones that want it...

In that case.. let's just wait and see..
Maybe Al Jazeera English language one.. will be offered ONLY to the ones willing to pay for it.. separatly...

Then you will NOT have to watch it.. nor pay for it 

BUT maybe NOT.. maybe it will be in standard packages.. - then i guess you ll have some beef about it.. and will have a chance to display your mispleasure...

Currently though.. you're crying and complaining over nothing...

Time will show basically... 
BUT if it is offered ONLY to the ones who want it .. and willing to pay for it.. - you shouldn't really have any beef.. (based on the logic that i shared above)


----------



## Chris Walker (May 19, 2004)

I just e-mailed Charlie and requested Al-Jazeera's spinoff "Death To America-HD" All America hate, all the time.. but fair and balanced.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

"The naysayers" to English language Al Jazeera International will maybe like French International News channel in English better - France 24... 

France 24 is launching in December... and in the UK, FRANCE 24 has been added already to the start-up offer of channels on the Sky network (simular to AT60 here at DISH i guess)

-----------
"The success of Arabic news stations such as Al Jazeera has encouraged others to enter a field once dominated by CNN, at the same time as new technology made television cheaper to produce. "

---
"You have the Anglo-Saxon view represented by CNN International and BBC World. On the other side you have the Middle Eastern perspective that is focused around Al Jazeera. What we want to be at FRANCE 24 is an alternative in order to have a different view and fresh outlook on what is international news."

An Arabic FRANCE 24 channel is planned for 2007, followed by a Spanish version within three years.
("FRANCE 24 will initially broadcast two channels 24/7 - one in French and the other in English - to Europe, Africa, the Middle East, and the East coast of the US.")

--
More on this in the following thread - "France to launch 'CNN a la francaise' .. in December":
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=69112


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Darkman said:


> "The naysayers" to English language Al Jazeera International will maybe like French International News channel in English better - France 24...
> 
> France 24 is launching in December... and in the UK, FRANCE 24 has been added already to the start-up offer of channels on the Sky network (simular to AT60 here at DISH i guess)
> 
> ...


NO! Not the French! Thats it, now I'm going to cancel DISH!

j/k :hurah:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

You can't say that about French!

After all you are NOT in Canada.. outside of Quebec somewhere 

j/k


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Darkman said:


> You can't say that about French!
> 
> After all you are NOT in Canada.. outside of Quebec somewhere
> 
> j/k


haha!


----------



## Tom-Tx (May 23, 2005)

My personal opinion is that the vast majority of Americans are very ignorant regarding anything outside the US. I feel the basic reason for this is that, in general, the vast majority of Americans are isolated. Most don’t get to travel overseas much, and when they do it is to tourist sites. Additionally for those that are smart enough to seek information, their most readily accessible source is guess what, American TV news media. And the American TV news coverage has very little overseas information.

I for one would love to see BBC 1 programming available in the US. Not BBC America and not just ½-hour coverage on my local PBS. I don’t like BBC America because it is the Americanized version. Albeit a step away from isolation, it is still sanitized. Did I say “sanitized”? I meant “Americanized”.

I for one would love to see the original Al-J made available translated to English, un-cut, un-edited, un-Americanized, and most importantly un-sanitized. In fact I would love it if our government would mandate the free transmission, or do it themselves, here in the US. Forget the “do it themselves”. That opens the door for claims of manipulation.

If the raw Al-J material were available to all in the US, then there would be an avenue for Americans to start to understand a little bit of the Arab and Muslim world. On one RADIACL FUNDAMENTAL extreme, how much pure evil hatred exists for any belief other than that extreme view. We could also see the extent to which actions like slaughtering innocent people, teaching little children to hate, committing suicide, etc. are glorified. Also we could then see a bit of the other moderate Islam side, and more importantly the extent to which the moderate side condemns, (or lack there of) the fundamental view and radical call for action. Maybe then, we all could be in a better position to make informed and balanced judgements.


----------



## sorahl (Oct 24, 2002)

NOTHING is ever accomplished by censorship or outlawing ideas. As someone previously mentioned "where is the christian outrage at adult programming". 
I am a bible believing strong christian and I would never ask Dish or DTV to stop showing their adult programming or MTV. My faith isn't built upon hiding from the darkness in this world but by not giving in to it. 
Having our satelite companies show Al Jazeera does not not make them agents of Terrorism. Instead it will continue to show the duplicity and falseness of terrorists. They are the ones who survive upon the lack of knowledge and ignorance. WE, those who love freedom and democracy, do not need to hide in the shadows.
I say bring it on...


----------



## rhf123 (Nov 3, 2006)

Al Jazeera is not terrorist propoganda, it just offers an alternate we don't want to hear. BTW they're already on in Arabic on Dish. Bravo Charlie.


----------



## cbeckner80 (Apr 19, 2006)

Chris Blount said:


> Will EchoStar Carry Al-Jazeera HD?
> 
> The news network says one satellite provider has agreed to carry the new channel.
> By Phillip Swann
> ...


You've *GOT* to be kidding  :nono: :nono:


----------



## Unclejeff (Mar 10, 2004)

Aw, shucks. All ya gotta do is find a way to get Fox Sports in HD and folks won't care about what news is on.

I like choice. I don't want some network/provider deciding what I want to or can or can not watch. Perhaps our own networks will be a bit less embedded when they are shamed into running feeds from A-J.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

> This isn't just a different POV. THEY AID TERRORIST WHO WANT TO KILL US! Do you not understand that?


ROFL... Oh my gosh, I actually laughed out loud at this.

I have asked over and over, how are they aiding terrorists who want to kill us?

They air videos from terrorists? So do CNN, MSNBC, Fox

They show dead American service men? Well I have seen dead American service men on CNN, MSNBC and Fox. And even more I have seen dead Iraqi's, over and over and over.

They get interviews from Al Qaida leaders? Not top ones they don't, they do get tapes though. And answer honestly, if a CNN, Fox, MSNBC reporter had an opportunity to interview an Al Qaida leader of course they would do it.

They don't support terrorists, they display the news. They probably do it will a Middle Eastern perspective, but they are ANTI fundamentalists, and are part of the secular middle east.

The only way I can possible see that you can lump them in with terrorists is if you decide that ANY middle easterner, no matter who they are, is supporting the terrorists. And that is an incredible assumption to make.


----------



## davec111 (Feb 21, 2006)

I will vote with my wallet. If Charlie feels that he needs to help his financial bottom line by carrying this channel, then after 8 years, I will switch to DIRECT.
Shame on you, DISH.


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Jolard said:


> ROFL... Oh my gosh, I actually laughed out loud at this.
> 
> I have asked over and over, how are they aiding terrorists who want to kill us?
> 
> ...


The German news agency didn't support Hitler, they just "reported the news". Uh huh.


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

> The German news agency didn't support Hitler, they just "reported the news". Uh huh.


Come on...please.

You really think that your analogy has ANY validity?

The news media in Germany was controlled by the state, the state being controlled by the Nazi party. Of course they supported the Nazi cause.

Al Zazeera is based in Qatar, one of our ALLIES in the middle east. They are secular muslims. They are not controlled by Al Qaida. We are not at war with Qatar. We are not at war with all Muslims. Qatar is where we base our middle eastern operations!

The only connection they have to Al Qaida is that they are both Muslims.

Your analogy seems to imply that any Muslim supports Al Qaida simply because they are Muslim.

A closer analogy in WW2 would have been a news agency in Switzerland. They were Europeans, just like the the Germans. They were independent. They were Christian. There were people in Switzerland who supported the Nazis, and people who didn't. They would have reported with a European perspective.

Again... How exactly is Al Jazeera supporting terrorists any more than any other international news agency?


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

Jolard said:


> Come on...please.
> 
> You really think that your analogy has ANY validity?
> 
> ...


Find me a quote of a Muslim denouncing Al Qaida.

So you thing Qatar allows free speech? You think Muslim countries have free speech?


----------



## mhowie (Sep 30, 2006)

davec111 said:


> I will vote with my wallet. If Charlie feels that he needs to help his financial bottom line by carrying this channel, then after 8 years, I will switch to DIRECT.
> Shame on you, DISH.


Despite his folksy demeanor on the "Charlie Chats", lining his pockets with your hard-earned cash is all he cares about.


----------



## dgordo (Aug 29, 2004)

ebaltz said:


> Find me a quote of a Muslim denouncing Al Qaida.


http://www.newsmax.com/archives/articles/2001/10/17/195606.shtml


----------



## Jolard (Feb 14, 2006)

> Find me a quote of a Muslim denouncing Al Qaida.
> 
> So you thing Qatar allows free speech? You think Muslim countries have free speech?


O_0 Ok, I think I am done. When logic and reality flies out the window, it is time to finish the discussion.

I am really sorry that you seem to live in this world where all Muslims are our enemies.

If you have never heard a Muslim denounce Al Qaida and the 9/11 attacks, then you must live in an incredibly insular world. I am honestly speechless.

As for freedom of speech? Actually yes! Qatar has some of the most liberal freedom of speech rights in the middle east, that is why Al Jazeera is allowed to broadcast from there. As for supporting Al Qaida, Al Jazeera would not be allowed to do what it did if Al Qaida won. I guess that is just too hard for people to understand.

So I am done. Have fun in your insular world. I guess it is an easy mental shortcut to just lump all Muslims in together. Makes it easy to figure out who are the "bad guys".

Good luck to you.


----------



## JimFunk (Oct 12, 2005)

They should sandwich that AJ HD right between the adult channels.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

"The collaboration between the terrorists and Al-Jazeera is stronger than ever. While the precise terms of that relationship are virtually unknown, we do know this: Al-Jazeera and the terrorists have a working arrangement that extends beyond a modus vivendi." -- Dorrance Smith, former executive producer at ABC's "Nightline"


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

The amount of ignorance about Al-Jazeera born out of hatred and propaganda is mind-boggling. I dare say most of what has been written in this thread people have lapped up from talking heads and a governmental campaign to smear anyone living in the Middle East.

Watch Control Room  and see what people in the U.S. Government don't want you to see. The American Army Lt. that was featured in this is now working for Al-Jazeera. Rather than researching and thinking for themselves, people now just take for granted what they are hearing on the radio and TV as factual, when nothing could be further from the truth. Lazy; people are too lazy to question what they are being told. The kind of ignorance and hatred I see written in this thread makes me ashamed to be an American. You have become what you hate.

*CONTROL ROOM*



> The White House continues to accuse Al-Jazeera of bias, poor reporting and other journalistic sins. Four days ago, Condoleezza Rice said the Arab news network skews its coverage in "purely inaccurate" ways. In fact, Washington's hatred of Al-Jazeera is influencing foreign policy. Qatar, the Persian Gulf country where Al-Jazeera is based, was reportedly blacklisted from this week's Group of Eight economic summit because it's not doing enough to rein in the broadcaster.
> 
> Against this backdrop, "Control Room" offers a view of Al-Jazeera that's shocking: The network isn't staffed by people who want to firebomb the United States, and it's not run by journalists who are staging gruesome scenes of wartime. Instead, what goes on at Al-Jazeera is what goes on in every American newsroom: Editors and reporters debate what stories to cover, what people to interview, how to get the news first.
> 
> What can't be argued: "Control Room" is one of this year's most significant films. Like "The Fog of War," which won an Oscar in February, "Control Room" should appeal to a broad audience that wants to go beyond the rhetoric of war and understand how "facts" can really be a mirage of our own choosing.


http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2004/06/11/DDG4U73NJF1.DTL


----------



## davec111 (Feb 21, 2006)

This has nothing to do with the political philosophy over different cultures- who is right or who is wrong? DISH is not in the business of widening our horizons by displaying other's viewpoints. This is strictly a financial decision by DISH to further enrich their bank account. They shouldn't ignore the fact that this is going to alienate A LOT of customers. They should think this through before they make such a blunder.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

*REMINDER #2*

This is not a discussion about the pros and cons of the muslim religion or of terrorism.
Please limit your discussion to the topic at hand - Al Jazeera's potential uplink by E*.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

davec111 said:


> This has nothing to do with the political philosophy over different cultures- who is right or who is wrong? DISH is not in the business of widening our horizons by displaying other's viewpoints. This is strictly a financial decision by DISH to further enrich their bank account. They shouldn't ignore the fact that this is going to alienate A LOT of customers. They should think this through before they make such a blunder.


What do you have against knowing what other viewpoints are? What they're thinking, why they think it? Do you honestly believe that only "patriotic, US-based television programming" should be available in this country? What happened to freedom of expression? Oh, I know... people are free to express themselves only if you agree with them. Gotcha.

Of course it's a financial decision - every decision they make, they believe will increase the bottom line. It's called "business."

From the looks of this thread, it might alienate about 7 subscribers. Granted, very vocal subscribers... but still, a drop in the bucket.

Y'know, I'd rather see for myself what they have to say than depend on Big Brother to decide what I should know.

Bring on AL-Jazeera and every other "news" or propaganda channel out there. I love seeing the other viewpoints.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

rhf123 said:


> Al Jazeera is not terrorist propoganda, it just offers an alternate we don't want to hear.


Kinda like chores then, eh?

Even though we don't want to do them, we gotto.. :grin:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

> http://www.newsmax.com/archives/articles/2001/10/17/195606.shtml


hehe..


> "The collaboration between the terrorists and Al-Jazeera is stronger than ever. While the precise terms of that relationship are virtually unknown, we do know this: Al-Jazeera and the terrorists have a working arrangement that extends beyond a modus vivendi." -- Dorrance Smith, former executive producer at ABC's "Nightline"


They don't even know themselves "the precise terms of relationship" (as mentioned above) ....
Big deal though (re: working arrangement) .. so Al Jaz. gets a 1st shot maybe on the terrorist news, on those terrible tapes of murder, etc...
Oh well.. that's life..  
If NOT them - someone else would get that 1st shot.. that's all.. (never know.. maybe even CNN, etc.. or some other Middle East agency.. ) .. It doesn't matter anyhow who would get the News, the tapes, etc first - cuz .. REGARDLESS who gets them first.. or noone at all - Those things, murders, terror would happen anyhow.. cuz terrorists PLANNED it in any case!

They are just reporting News, and the reallity.. be it sad ...


----------



## Aliens (Jul 3, 2004)

> "The collaboration between the terrorists and Al-Jazeera is stronger than ever. While the precise terms of that relationship are virtually unknown, we do know this: Al-Jazeera and the terrorists have a working arrangement that extends beyond a modus vivendi." -- Dorrance Smith, former executive producer at ABC's "Nightline"


That is in stark contrast to this...

*Al-Jazeera: How Arab TV News Challenged the World*

Contemporary Review, July, 2005



> Readers must not be put off by the 'folksy' dedication of this book to 'Mum and Dad'. The author, who studied Arabic at Oxford, was given free access to the offices of the Al-Jazeera ('the desert' or 'the peninsula' in classical Arabic) in Doha. Qatar's capital and has written a valuable book for anyone interested in the current Anglo-American involvement in the Middle East. To explain the work of the 'most widely distributed and trusted Arab network' in the world, founded by the Emir of Qatar in 1996, he first describes the government of Qatar and the role of the Emir. Because the network is seen by many in London and New York (the book seems as much aimed at U.S. as at British readers) Hugh Miles devotes most of his attention to the network's activities during the wars in Afghanistan and Iraq. He is also concerned with the effect the twenty-four hour news network has on the Arab and Mohammedan immigrants in Christian countries and the possible impact if the network begins an English-language service. Whilst Al-Jazeera has got a 'polarized and risque reputation' *it is not, he argues, a 'front' for bin Laden or any other terrorist group.* It is a high quality Arabic station that presents world news, including Middle Eastern news, from an Arab perspective and has access to those such as bin Laden who would approach no other company.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

X...X...X

Al-Jazeera, the Arab-language network that Defense Secretary Don Rumsfeld loves to hate, says it will launch its English version Nov. 15. No announcements yet on which _ if any _ U.S. cable or satellite companies will carry Al-Jazeera International, but speculation centers on the 12-million subscriber DISH Network owned by EchoStar Communications. Some analysts say they'll believe it when they see it, noting the controversial network based in Qatar has scheduled and cancelled the launch at least three times.

X...X...X

( Source: http://www.shns.com/shns/g_index2.cfm?action=detail&pk=WASHCALL-11-03-06 )


----------



## unr1 (Jul 16, 2005)

there are plenty of other channels on Dish that are controversial

singling out this channel is biased IMO.


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

unr1 said:


> there are plenty of other channels on Dish that are controversial
> 
> singling out this channel is biased IMO.


I agree, just no Al-Jazeera porn and all is well ;p


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

SMosher said:


> I agree, just no Al-Jazeera porn and all is well ;p


I dunno... a woman in a burka... kinda makes ya.... y'know what? Never mind )


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

oldave said:


> I dunno... a woman in a burka... kinda makes ya.... y'know what? Never mind )


/me pukes


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

hey porn is porn.. i guess.. 

different folks - different strokes


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Darkman said:


> hey porn is porn.. i guess..
> 
> different folks - different strokes


GAH!


----------



## jacmyoung (Sep 9, 2006)

Even if one believes carrying the channel is unpatriotic because the materials it broadcasts, one till needs to keep in mind while we want to keep our friends close, but our enemy closer. We can't go to someone's backyard without even a little curious what they do or think, and why, and what they are capable of. Ask any military commenders I am sure they can go on and on at this, especially those who are right in the middle of the Iraq situation.


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

I for one wish DirecTV would carry it. I'm all for seeing the news from different views. AJ doesn't support the terrorists.


----------



## habbass (Jul 29, 2004)

I salute echostar and any network that stands by our American traditions of freedom of speech and information.
Knowing what the other side thinks is much more important than knowing what we think. Ignorance of the Arab and Islamic world is why we are in such a big mess right now.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Araxen said:


> I for one wish DirecTV would carry it. I'm all for seeing the news from different views. AJ doesn't support the terrorists.


Bring it on! It might open a few million mind up.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

'Al Jazeera TV gets fees from footage used by Fox, NBC.'
'The Arab-language network pays most of its expenses with fees it collects from other channels that use its news footage. Executives at News Corp's Fox News Channel, Viacom Inc's CBS and General Electric Co's NBC said their companies pay al-Jazeera for the right to use whatever footage they choose, from exclusive video of Baghdad to captured American soldiers.'
- Bloomberg, 2 April 2003

Source: http://www.abc.net.au/mediawatch/transcripts/s826181.htm


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

habbass said:


> I salute echostar and any network that stands by our American traditions of freedom of speech and information.
> Knowing what the other side thinks is much more important than knowing what we think. Ignorance of the Arab and Islamic world is why we are in such a big mess right now.


Very well said.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Here is Al Jazeera International Promo Video that is being shown on many satellites currently (.. or one of them at the least ..) .. I saw something simular (if not shorter) on IA5 (unless shorter = edited by someone) .. NOT sure currently...

But here is that video.. Found, lol, on YouTube:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Actually .. this one maybe is a better link to the simular Promo Video...
Better Quality maybe etc:


--
Ah.. what a heck!
Here is a different Al Jazeera Promo video (it's in Arabic though).. from Video Google also:


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Hmmmm.. Somewhat old, but made go "Hmmmm.. Some people..  ":
---

US beheading an internet hoax

A video posted on a website purporting to show the beheading of an American captive has been declared a hoax.

The mother of the 22-year-old San Francisco man who appeared to have been beheaded in a video on a website said on Saturday the video was a hoax.

"It's a hoax," Theresa Vanderford said from her San Francisco area home. Referring to her son, she said: "He's very computer savvy and stuff."

The US citizen shown in the video was also quoted as saying it was a hoax.

Benjamin Vanderford of San Francisco, California, admitted he had faked the video at a friend's house...

... etc ....

Analysts have consistently highlighted how the internet, both as a medium and a source of information is open for misuse or abuse. In this case more specifically, people were deliberately misled by a 22-year-old US citizen, thousands of miles away from the Middle East.

This places additional pressure on news agencies to verify information and not report on stories without concrete evidence, said another analyst.

Aljazeera has recently emphasised a code of ethics which stresses the importance of accuracy and credibility of information.

--
( The entire article is at the following source: http://english.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/04D9E2A1-871C-4077-B42B-15FD296D30A8.htm )


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Aljazeera has recently emphasised a code of ethics which stresses the importance of accuracy and credibility of information.


Which is why they now have their own camera present at all executions and clandestine tapings of Al Quada leader statements.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

YouTube's Al Jazeera pages if you spell your search as "al jazeera":
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=al+jazeera

YouTube's Al Jazeera pages if you spell your search as "aljazeera":
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=Aljazeera

The last Video on the 1st page there ( "aljazzera news report from some secret hill somewhere in arabia ! some arabian islamists are celebrating the birthday of jihad and get totaly "drunk"! (softly spoken)  " ) .. is somethin' else 
.. or here it is directly:


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Keep your friends close, Keep your enemies closer!

I subscribbed to the Mid East channels package back during the Iraq War just to see what the other side, the local TV news, was reporting.

I'm a firm believer in the Constitution of the US and the Bill of Rights. That gives anyone the freedom of the press and the freedom of speech. It also gives me the freedom to view what others have said, as long as it does not threaten the security of the US. When I subscribbed to Al Jazeera back at that time I saw nothing to indicate that this news network was threatening the security of the US. No more so that viewing a movie like Texas Chainsaw Massacre or the classic movie Scarface. What I did see was another side to the war that was not being reported by the US news networks. These were interviews and images of the very people our troops today are defending. The common man, citizen of Iraq and how he is coping with the destruction of the war. 

Personally, I am one who likes to know both sides of a story and feel I'm intelligent enough to see when one is a lie or not. Usually, the truth lies in the combination of evidence from both sides. I don't understand what all the bruhaha is today over this, since Al Jazeera has been on DishNetwork for a long time. It has always been expensive and required the 61.5 dish to receive. So, I'd have to ask, especially to those here who have made some pretty bold statements they WILL leave if Dish Carries it, where have you been all these years? Why don't you leave now since it already is on. Your reasons to get excited now are rooted in complete ignorance of the facts. Not only the fact that AlJazeera has been on for years but also you are judging the channel based on fear of the unknown. Fear of learning another point of view, fear that others might learn that there is another side to the story and that only part of the story is ever reported by a single news network. 

I say add the new English version to a subscription package for anyone who would want to pay the price to subscribe to it. If the people don't subscribe, and it is of no interest, drop it based on a business decision, not because a few subscribers fear the other point of view. Or an ignorant asumption that AlJazeera is run by the terrorists. If that were true, I'm sure our special ops would have taken the broadcaster out years ago. Would have been an easy target to end it. 

BTW- about 60% of the AlJazerra broadcasts back when I received it were subtitled in English so it wasn't as if I needed to know Arabic to understand what I was watching. 

An HD version? Well, I'm not so sure E* can afford the bandwidth and I personally would rather have Cinemax HD than AlJazeeraHD but I have no problem with Dish carrying an SD English version.

BTW- also on the Mid east channel package were other channels that by the subtitles were far more extremeist anti American than Al Jazeera. If you wish to complain about something you should start with these. Al Jazeera is more like CNN of The BBC than you think.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

There is another/different, legit Al Jazeera International trailer:





( i guess from 7 months ago or so... )


----------



## clarkbaker (Sep 23, 2006)

I thought CBS was Al-Jazeera already?

Al-Jazeera has been easily proven to 'incite' most of the Arab world with news that is 'clearly' slanted in its view. I don't know of to many 'pro' Bin Laden Stations (other than CBS) .. but this is one of them.

I would hope Echostar would not entertain such foolishness... and given Charlies 'American' view of the world.. I have a very hard time believing this is going to come out of the Dish Network.. I also don't think it will be popularily received... and I can make assurances.. it won't be on my channel lineup. I would rathter see SCIFI go HD or more HD channels than adding Al-Jazeera.

clarkbaker



Chris Blount said:


> Will EchoStar Carry Al-Jazeera HD?
> 
> The news network says one satellite provider has agreed to carry the new channel.
> By Phillip Swann
> ...


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

clarkbaker said:


> I thought CBS was Al-Jazeera already?
> 
> Al-Jazeera has been easily proven to 'incite' most of the Arab world with news that is 'clearly' slanted in its view. I don't know of to many 'pro' Bin Laden Stations (other than CBS) .. but this is one of them.
> 
> I would hope Echostar would not entertain such foolishness... and given Charlies 'American' view of the world.. I have a very hard time believing this is going to come out of the Dish Network.. I also don't think it will be popularily received... and I can make assurances.. it won't be on my channel lineup. I would rathter see SCIFI go HD or more HD channels than adding Al-Jazeera.


Again, let's NOT forget however that DISH Network ALREADY carries Al-Jazeera for many years now...


----------



## saweetnesstrev (Oct 8, 2005)

not to stir something up but i wonder if

they will show Saddam Hussein being hanged in HD?

thats the best way to watch hd <nods>.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Only if the Iraqi government allows video coverage of state executions.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Somehow ex-romanian president (or prime-minister or whoever he was) Chaoshesku (or whatever that spells in English) .. and his execution comes to mind now.. now that Suddam is officially found guilty and destined to die...


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

_"From the looks of this thread, it might alienate about 7 subscribers. Granted, very vocal subscribers... but still, a drop in the bucket. "_

Oldave-

I'm with you on this. Did you ever wonder how many times these same people have made these spineless threats to move to the other provider anytime they disagree with stuff. They must be paying a fortune in churn connect and disconnect fees. I'll bet everyone is just all talk and no action.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

You mean, they know how to "talk the talk", but NOT sure if they can "walk the walk"


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Al-Jazeera International sets a new launch date

Wilkes Barre, PA Times Leader 
November 06, 200

Stop me if you've heard this one: Al-Jazeera International says it will launch Nov. 15.

AJI, the English-language spin-off of controversial Arab-language Al-Jazeera Network, was expected to have launched early this year. Then late winter. Then early spring. Then late May.

Each time, AJI officials blamed the setbacks on technical problems. This time, they say everything's a go for Nov. 15, which coincides with Al-Jazeera's 10th anniversary.

Not everybody believes it will actually happen.

'It's like the little boy crying wolf,' says mediaweek analyst Marc Berman. 'If you're going to launch, then launch. They have no credibility. They've been so vague, nobody's taking them seriously.

'Where are they, already?'

Don't look for them here. As of Wednesday, no cable provider or satellite company in the United States had agreed to carry the worldwide news and current-events network.

U.S. cable giant Comcast, with more than 24 million subscribers, 'has not moved beyond preliminary discussions,' says a rep.

Odds are equally slim at Time Warner (13.5 million subscribers), where a spokeswoman will say only that there's no deal with AJI.

What about satellite services?

DirecTV, with 15.5 million customers, says no. Most likely carrier will be EchoStar Communications' Dish network (12.5 million), the lone U.S. distributor of Arab-language Al-Jazeera.

'We have not made any announcements regarding AJI at this time,' a rep says. AJI officials have said they will announce carriage agreements closer to launch.

AJI reps did not return repeated phone calls and e-mails Wednesday.

Ditto for AJI Washington anchor Dave Marash, a former 'Nightline' correspondent. (Though he joined AJI in January, Marash still identifies himself with 'Nightline' on his cell phone voice-mail.)

According to mediaweek's Berman, AJI will have a tough time here if it's only on satellite. 'In a very populated marketplace, it won't attract enough interest' without a cable presence.

Cable operators will be reluctant to carry AJI because it's related to Al-Jazeera, says Alex S. Jones, director of Harvard's Shorenstein Center on the Press, Politics and Public Policy.

Many Americans see Al-Jazeera as a mouthpiece for Osama bin Laden and al-Qaida. Both networks are based in Qatar, bankrolled by the emir.

Some media experts don't believe AJI will launch anywhere on Nov. 15.

--
( Source: http://www.topix.net/content/kri/1330600013186403890520368739253246864692 )


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I've talked to my father about this. He is going to move to DirecTV (and save $5 a month) if this happens.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Promisses.. promisses 

( Just kiding  )

On a serious note though, again, - Al Jazeera is on DISH for years now!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Al-Jazeera UK

At long last, the English-language version of the controversial Arab TV station launches next week. But what is it for?

By Tim Luckhurst 
Published: 05 November 2006

It is said that al-Jazeera, the Arabic news channel funded by the Emir of Qatar, owes its growth to pornography.... ( Hmmmm  )

One year after launch in 1996, desperate to expand from humble beginnings, it sought access to a Saudi-controlled satellite used by the French network Canal France International (CFI). Enquiries revealed that no space was available. But then a CFI engineer pressed the wrong button and transmitted hardcore porn into Saudi homes, so infuriating the Saudi authorities. CFI was expelled from its slot and Al-Jazeera got bargain distribution. Sceptics say the new English language channel, al-Jazeera International (AJI) which is due to launch on 15 November, will need a similar stroke of luck...

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://news.independent.co.uk/media/article1956468.ece )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

November 03, 2006

Al-Jazeera in America

Al-Jazeera International is planning to begin broadcasting in the US on November 15th and hopes to be competitive with the likes of CNN and the BBC. It will bring a new perspective to the US news and will likely contribute to a new wave of YouTube clips that provide an entirely different picture of the way the US is seen in the world. The AP had the story a couple days ago....

... etc ....

....Al-Jazeera will have more resources than some of their competitors.

(Al-Jazeera International has hired more than 500 staffers, poaching some of the world's best-known journalists from networks including the British Broadcasting Corp., CNN, CNBC and ABC. It will broadcast in ultra-expensive high-definition TV with four chief broadcast centers rather than CNN's two or BBC's one.)

They are working to get the backing they believe they will need to be credible.

(Al-Jazeera has been trying to smooth its entry into the vital U.S. market by casting the channel as the ideal forum for the Bush administration to talk to the Muslim world. Al-Jazeera has had meetings in the White House, with members of Congress and at the State Department and Pentagon, Oliver said. 
It has also met with American Jewish media leaders and interest groups to discuss its portrayal of Israel, Holtzman said.

Israel, one of the few countries in the Middle East that has never banned Al-Jazeera, is itself a lucrative target market.)

Hold onto your seats. More change on the way.

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.evergreenpolitics.com/ep/2006/11/aljazeera_in_am.html )

---

How Al Jazeera can go up a gear:
Source: http://www.iht.com/articles/2006/11/06/opinion/edelms.php


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Terrorists Love Al-Jazeera

By Cliff Kincaid | November 3, 2006

Al-Jazeera's first managing editor was found to have been acting as an agent of the Saddam Hussein regime...

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.aim.org/media_monitor/4993_0_2_0_C/ )

----
The Invasion of Al-Jazeera

By Matthew Hickman | November 2, 2006

Unfortunately, what's more disturbing is the moral support Al-Jazeera receives from prominent Washington politicians...

--
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.aim.org/briefing/4992_0_5_0_C/ )


----------



## High def mon (Aug 7, 2004)

I for one am all for Al-Jazeera, just as long as it's not taking HD bandwidth. If you think your actually getting the news from the corporate bought and payed for networks, than stay the coarse. I get my news from a verity of places. On TV its the Peabody winning Mosaic, E-4910, beware all those cut and runners, it's on D-375.
Education makes the world go round, get it while you can!!!

I think a poll should be taken.












1


----------



## jrbdmb (Sep 5, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Terrorists Love Al-Jazeera
> 
> By Cliff Kincaid | November 3, 2006
> 
> ...


Perhaps I would give AIM a bit more credit for their goal of "Fairness, Balance, and Accuracy in News Reporting" if:

1. Their only ad on the home page wasn't for Ann Coulter's "Godless: The Church of Liberalism"
2. Their current poll asking about media coverage of the election has a response "No, they favor the liberals too much" but *no* corresponding response "No, they favor the conservatives too much."

*Edit* - sorry, the ad actually rotates among a few items for sale in the AIM shop. The other items:
"Red Star over Hollywood - The Film Colony's Long Romance with the Left"
"The Clinton Collection" - from first glance these don't appear to be complimentary to the Clintons.

The AIM shop will also sell you an "Impeach Hillary" button, an "I Only Sleep with Republicans" T-shirt, or about a dozen types of GOP elephant neckties. Oh yeah, they're fair and balanced.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

Darkman said:


> It is said that al-Jazeera, the Arabic news channel funded by the Emir of Qatar, owes its growth to pornography.... ( Hmmmm  )


 This is a good example of a misleading headline. It implies that Al Jazeera used pornography to advance their cause when in fact another network (CFI) accedenially fed porn programming to the Arabs which caused CFI to lose their satellite feed to Arabia, which Al Jazerra took over.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Al Jazeera tops Forbes list of Arab brands

Thu Oct 19, 2006 12:42pm ET

DUBAI, Oct 19 (Reuters) - Television news channel Al Jazeera won the top spot in a list of the best-known Arab brands compiled by Forbes magazine's Arabic edition, besting Dubai-based Emirates airlines [EMAIR.UL].

Qatar-based Al Jazeera, which has been criticised by Washington for airing messages from al Qaeda leaders, ranked first in the online survey in 19 Arab countries that tested a brand's trust, recognition and adaptability, Forbes Arabia said.

The list of 40 brands, the first complied by Forbes Arabia, was dominated by the United Arab Emirates, home to many of the Gulf Arab firms that are expanding outside the region, backed by governments looking to invest record oil revenues.

"(The) list looks at companies that have created strong brands not only in Arab countries but that are also gaining recognition worldwide," said Sulaiman al-Hattlan, editor of the Arabic edition of Forbes magazine, which compiles an annual list of the world's billionaires, in a statement....

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://today.reuters.com/news/artic...IDST_0_MEDIA-ARAB-BRANDS.XML&rpc=66&type=qcna )


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

DonLandis said:


> _"From the looks of this thread, it might alienate about 7 subscribers. Granted, very vocal subscribers... but still, a drop in the bucket. "_
> 
> Oldave-
> 
> I'm with you on this. Did you ever wonder how many times these same people have made these spineless threats to move to the other provider anytime they disagree with stuff. They must be paying a fortune in churn connect and disconnect fees. I'll bet everyone is just all talk and no action.


You know, I've often wondered about ths myself......


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Al-Jazeera Wants to Compete in America

U.S. Cable Providers Wary of Carrying Arab-Based Channel
By JIM KRANE, AP

DOHA, Qatar (Nov. 2) - Al-Jazeera's taboo-smashing newscasts regularly vex politicians in Washington, but not nearly as much as they anger leaders in the Arab world, where the news channel has been banned from operating in 18 countries at one time or another...








Kamran Jebreili, AP

Al-Jazeera International plans to hit the airwaves Nov. 15 and hopes to steal viewers from CNN and the BBC.

-----
( The entire article is at the following source: http://articles.news.aol.com/news/_...a/20061101161409990004?ncid=NWS00010000000001 )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Al-Jazeera Courted Koppel

By Linda Haugsted 
1/13/2006 6:01:00 PM

Pasadena, Calif. -- American broadcast and cable networks weren't the only organizations talking to Ted Koppel before he chose Discovery Channel as his new reporting home. The ABC News veteran confirmed to critics at the Television Critics Association press tour here Friday that he also took a meeting with the English-language version of Al-Jazeera, the Middle Eastern news channel.

"I make it a habit of listening to what people say before I say no," he said, adding that he entertained the thought of working for the channel "for about 38 seconds."

He said Al-Jazeera is a "huge step up" from where journalism was in the Arab world years ago, but he never seriously thought of working there....

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA6299199.html )

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Al Jazeera

It's just as fair as CNN.

By Chris Suellentrop
Posted Wednesday, April 2, 2003, at 7:37 PM ET 








If you doubt that Al Jazeera is the clear winner of the Iraq war so far (other than U.S. forces), check out the most recent Lycos 50, a tally of the most-searched-for words and phrases on the Lycos search engine. The 24-hour Arabic-language TV news network rocketed to the top of the list for last week, outpacing Web standbys such as KaZaA and Pamela Anderson, not to mention hot topics of the moment such as POWs and the Dixie Chicks. Perhaps the wave of Web surfers was to be expected, given the network's attempted launch of an English-language Web site and the recent controversies it has provoked by airing grisly footage of Iraqi civilian casualties and American POWs. More surprising, however, has been the sympathetic coverage Al Jazeera has been receiving in the American press, from the New York Times editorial page to regional sources including the Minneapolis Star Tribune and the Buffalo News. The network once deemed the inflammatory fuel of Islamic radicalism has now been pronounced by the paper of record as "the kind of television station we should encourage."

What changed? .........

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.slate.com/id/2081057/ )

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Al-Jazeera Kills CNN Deal

By Steve Donohue 
2/1/2002 6:00:00 PM

Al-Jazeera severed its affiliation deal with Cable News Network after CNN ran an Al-Jazeera interview with Osama bin Laden Thursday that the Arabic news network said CNN obtained illegally.

The bin Laden interview was shot by Al-Jazeera in October, but the network never aired the interview, in which bin Laden claims the killing of innocent civilians is permissible in Islamic law.

'Al-Jazeera denounced the fact that CNN resorts to such illegal ways to obtain this tape,' Al-Jazeera said in a statement released by CNN. 'Al-Jazeera would have expected CNN to use its judgment and respect its special relationship with Al-Jazeera by not airing material that Al-Jazeera itself chose not to broadcast.'...

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.multichannel.com/article/CA194783.html )

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Al-Jazeera: Bin Laden tape praises hijackers

September 9, 2002 Posted: 7:38 PM EDT (2338 GMT)
Source: http://edition.cnn.com/2002/WORLD/meast/09/09/binladen.tape/


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Al Jazeera hires Ghosh as anchor from ITV News 









by Mark Banham Brand Republic 
7 Nov 2006 11:00

LONDON - Al Jazeera International, the new 24-hour English-language news and current affairs channel, has appointed Shiulie Ghosh as news anchor at its Doha, Qatar headquarters.

Ghosh joins Al Jazeera International from ITV News where she was a correspondent. Her reporting for the channel from Thailand on the Asian tsunami was awarded the 2006 Alfred Dupont Columbia News Broadcasting Award. Steve Clark, Al Jazerra International's director of news, said: "I am pleased to have Shiulie on board. She brings a wealth of experience in news reporting to the channel and is a great addition to the team. Ghosh added: "I'm thrilled to be joining Al Jazeera International and to be part of this exciting television project, which will balance the information flow from South to North, bridging cultures for English speakers around the world." Al Jazeera will launch its English-language news and current affairs service on November 15th....

---
Source: http://www.brandrepublic.com/login/...ource=BR_News&articleType=news&article=603111

---
HOW TO ACCESS
To access this article and the rest of the news and news archive on Brand Republic you need to be a paid subscriber to Brand Republic (online only) or Campaign, Marketing or PRWeek UK magazines.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Promisses.. promisses
> 
> ( Just kiding  )
> 
> On a serious note though, again, - Al Jazeera is on DISH for years now!


Indeed. And he wasn't aware of it and is dismayed.


----------



## Glenn (Feb 20, 2003)

Well, here's one thing I find encouraging about this discussion: Those who do find themselves dismayed that E* has been/may be carrying Al Jazeera aren't demanding that Charlie cease and desist (at least, not that I've seen), they're simply saying that they'll drop the service. And even though I find myself on the "bring it on" side of this debate, I nevertheless think that at least that's a fair response, inasmuch as it doesn't preclude anybody else's choice to watch it. What we should expect in a free society is to be able to say what's on our minds, and to watch, or not watch, whatever we please. The line that should never be crossed is the line that says, "I don't like it, so you can't watch it," and I just don't see that line being crossed here.

So bring it on, Al Jazeera. Show me what ya got. And to those of you who elect to migrate to "greener patures", thank you for playing.


----------



## dbsmoss (Sep 14, 2006)

[email protected]

Eric,

I was very disappointed to hear rumors that Dish would be promoting the Al Jazeera English network. If this indeed is true I will not support any organization that promotes such anti US / anti Israel propaganda. My opinion is that Al Jazeera promotes terrorism and renders aid through the form of media to the very organizations that murder our citizens and battle our American troops. After considerable expense and as a new subscriber I would appreciate Dish in understanding my position and allow me to terminate my contract without penalty. I appreciate your efforts in allowing me to secure the VIP 622 units (2) and consider your service a great value and superior picture to your competitors, however as mentioned above I cannot in good conscience continue my service.

Regards,

David Moss

Account No: 8255909XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

If Al Jazeera "bothers" you that much... - You should have enquired, maybe, if Al Jazeera was on DISH Network's platform before becoming a customer....

Would have saved yourself (and DISH for that matter) all the hussles (mentioned above), because Al Jazeera (Non-English language one.. but Al Jazeera) had been on DISH for YEARS now! (as mentioned several times already earlier in this thread) 

[EDIT] I wonder, though, how Eric (or anyone else there at DISH) will reply to your Email... So keep us posted!


----------



## dbsmoss (Sep 14, 2006)

David,

Thanks for your email. I am happy to hear that you are satisfied with the 622 HD DVR receivers that you have. I hope everything is going well for you.

Dish Network does provide Al Jazeera in some of our programming packages. This is mainly due to our large international audience. Our business decision to provide Al Jazeera has nothing to do with your subscription to DISH Network. Because of this, we will not waive a cancellation fee if you choose to terminate your service. DISH Network doesn't waive cancellation fees or remove commitments from accounts based on the view of our customers. If this was so, everyone would be able to terminate their service without penalty. Normally if a customer disconnects an account early, there is a cancellation fee applied to the account except in very limited circumstances.

I apologize if this is of any inconvenience to you. If you have any other questions or concerns please let me know.

Thanks, 
Eric VanLaethem
Executive Communications
Direct: (720)xxx-xxxx
[email protected]


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

JL,

Why mask his Email?

I don't think this employee is hiding... 

His info is in above post anyhow


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

dbsmoss said:


> David,
> 
> Thanks for your email. I am happy to hear that you are satisfied with the 622 HD DVR receivers that you have. I hope everything is going well for you.
> 
> ...


Hehe,

Eric didn't deny English Al Jazeera's coming to DISH 

David, why such drastic measures.. - It's just another INDEPENDENT Free Speech News channel!

As stated earlier in this thread.. EVEN Israel doesn't mind "this channel's being" :grin:

For example, here is one of the mentions about Israel.. and it's views on Al Jazeera:


> ...It has also met with American Jewish media leaders and interest groups to discuss its portrayal of Israel, Holtzman said.
> 
> Israel, one of the few countries in the Middle East that has never banned Al-Jazeera, is itself a lucrative target market.


----------



## oldave (Dec 22, 2003)

He didn't confirm that the new AJ channel's coming either. He, correctly, pointed out that AJ is available in some programming packages.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Sure he didn't confirm that it's coming.. (Even if it WAS... he is NOT going to admit / announce it in some email to a subscriber BEFORE the official public announcement) 

All i was joking about - David specifically mentioned Al Jazeera English's "coming to DISH" rumors .. and Eric didn't say "NO" basically (nor "YES" of course neither) - so there is still a chance, maybe, that it is comin'


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Why mask his Email?
> 
> I don't think this employee is hiding...


No, but I'm sure that he doesn't want thousands of emails to his direct address or calls to his direct line asking for help or complaining. Please guys, don't post internal addresses and phone numbers!


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

CNN, FNC, MSNBC and Al-Jazeera?

An editorial / By Dale McFeatters
Scripps Howard News Service 
07-NOV-06

In its 10 years of operation, Al-Jazeera, the Arab language news channel, has offended almost every country it has covered, including ours, and been frequently banned, so it must be doing something right...

Al-Jazeera's version of events in Iraq has been strikingly at variance with the Bush administration's, and the White House alternately courted it and denounced it and, according to one report, considered bombing it.

The Bush administration has spent hundreds of millions through the Pentagon and State Department promoting a positive view of the war in Iraq, and it has not spoken kindly with U.S. news media that said otherwise.

Al-Jazeera frequently _ the White House would say exclusively _ said otherwise. A story Tuesday on the channel's English language Web site about a U.N. monitoring agency began, "A new audit examining 15 contracts signed in Iraq has found new evidence of massive corruption and mismanagement by the U.S. government." (The report wasn't wholly critical of the U.S. It said that the corruption has become much worse since the Iraqis took over the contracts.)

And now, beginning Nov. 15, Al-Jazeera will begin an English language channel, hoping to compete with such international giants as CNN and BBC World, and is actively courting cable and satellite providers in the United States. Thanks to the deep pockets of its sponsors in Qatar, the channel has hired over 500 staffers for the new venture.

Al-Jazeera may indeed at times be hostile to the U.S. government, but it is the single most influential source of news in the Arab and much of the Muslim world. Relays of Republican congressmen returning from guided tours of Baghdad returned home with the ugly canard that Americans were getting a distorted picture of Iraq because U.S. reporters were afraid to leave their hotel rooms.

It is not a charge that can be leveled against Al-Jazeera, which, if anything, has been accused at times of being too close to the insurgency and broadcasting unnecessarily graphic footage of the violence in Iraq.

In the whole Iraqi venture, U.S. government policymakers have been guilty of hearing only what they want to hear and dismissing any information that conflicted with their agenda in the Mideast. Al-Jazeera may not be fair and balanced but, now that it's available in English, it shouldn't be ignored.

---
Source: http://www.shns.com/shns/g_index2.cfm?action=detail&pk=EDALJAZEERA-11-07-06


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

A New Al-Jazeera and 9/11

The MEMRI Report

By STEVEN STALINSKY
November 8, 2006

"&#8230; Men like bin Laden will not allow the Islamic world to bow down under the infidel enemies' tyranny, under the tyranny of America. &#8230; Osama bin Laden is a jihad warrior who implemented the principles of Islam. &#8230; Allah guarded his soul until he reached a point where he became a hero."

- Saudi Ministry of Islamic Affairs preacher Abdallah bin Matruk Al-Haddal, Al-Jazeera, January 2002

Just in time for its 10th anniversary, Al-Jazeera is reportedly set to launch its English-language network November 15. On that day at exactly 3 p.m., Prime Minister Blair is scheduled to take a live tour of Al-Jazeera International's London bureau and sit down for an interview with Sir David Frost.

The 100-person Al-Jazeera International bureau includes an impressive staff of former CNN, CNBC, BBC, AP TV, and ABC employees. "The launching of the English channel offers the chance to reach out to a new audience that is used to hearing the name of Al-Jazeera without being able to watch it or to understand its language," the director-general of Al-Jazeera, Wadah Khanfa, said recently.

Al-Jazeera International's head of news, Steve Clark, told a New Zealand newspaper on May 3 that " Al-Jazeera International will share resources and facilities with its Arabic sister channel, and the two broadcasters will work together on relevant stories."

When Mr. Clark was asked how a Palestinian Arab suicide bombing in a crowded Israeli marketplace would be reported, he answered, "We don't condone acts of terror, but we'd be very careful about labeling particular groups as terrorists."

Over the next few weeks, this column will focus on the controversy surrounding the AJI launch. To understand the true intentions of the network, it is important to examine what Al-Jazeera was broadcasting leading up to and shortly after the attacks of September 11, 2001.

--------
( The entire article is at the following source - on Pages 1 and 2: http://www.nysun.com/article/43168 )


----------



## jonsnow (Apr 18, 2006)

:kickbutt: Dear Charlie,

Why are you pissing off your subscribers yet again? Kiss 90 percent of your family package customers, what little number they are, goodbye and who knows how many core subscribers. Why you might ask? Because the only thing more offensive than your new hardcore porn channels is a terrorist tv channel which shows beheadings of American soldiers and should be put out of business with a 500, no make that a 2,000 pound bomb.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Family Package subs, though, (or anyone else for that matter) .. if they do not wish to - they do NOT need to subscribe to / watch new hardcore porn channels NOR .. the Al Jazeera...both.. the possibly upcoming New English Al Jazeera channel NOR the already existing for years, the Arabic Al Jazeera channel 

Noone is holding the gun (so to speak) to their heads to wach the above mentioned channels / content


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

By Cliff Kincaid
Nov 8, 2006

Demoralized by negative coverage of the war in Iraq, voters have now brought to power a Democratic Party that will pressure the Bush Administration to leave Iraq before victory is achieved.....

---

The so-called "drive-by media" demonstrated their power in the election results.....

---

...Suggesting the resignation of Defense Secretary Donald Rumsfeld, as even some conservatives are doing, misses the point. Rumsfeld has been carrying out the orders of the President. It's the President whose administration has failed to articulate the case for the war. Bush's State Department has degenerated to the point of standing by a U.S. official who went on Al-Jazeera and called U.S. Iraq policy stupid and arrogant. Now, with the pending launch of its English-language spin-off, Al-Jazeera International, the media opposition to the Iraq war and the poisoning of the public discourse on Iraq can only grow here and abroad. Whatever progress is being made on the military battlefield, the war is clearly being lost in the media. And this area, as al Qaeda knows and has said, is the key to the outcome....

----

( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.postchronicle.com/commentary/article_21248640.shtml )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Al Jazeera English announces new programming strand: "Inside Iraq"

Al Jazeera English, the 24-hour English-language news and current affairs channel, headquartered in Doha, announced today "Inside Iraq", a weekly programme hosted by Iraqi born Jasim Azawi that will look into one of the most important - and divisive - political issues of our time.

"Inside Iraq" will tackle the difficult questions - Is Iraq a fledgling democracy, a beacon of light for reformers in a Middle East largely controlled by kings and dictators, or a disastrous experiment in imperialism, and a breeding ground for extremism?

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.ameinfo.com/101272.html )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Fittingly, the news comes from a joyous Al Jazeera:

Senate win puts Democrats in control...

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.sweetness-light.com/archive/al-jazeera-crows-democrats-have-won-the-senate )


----------



## KingFrog (Oct 19, 2006)

Earlray said:


> You know there are a lot of channels that I do not watch. The point I'm Trying to make is that Our Monthly Payments are helping to pay for this channel. I would never watch it. and I'm not going to be a party to a company that funnels cash to an organzation like Al Jazeera . I have my American Pride.
> 
> Earl


Maybe we should push to get rid of CNN...


----------



## ebaltz (Nov 23, 2004)

KingFrog said:


> Maybe we should push to get rid of CNN...


Who would know, based on their ratings, nearly no one watches it any more. I forgot we even had it. Haven't watched it since gulf war #1.


----------



## gomezma1 (Mar 28, 2006)

People have the right to pay and watch what they want to view in their homes. I will not be one paying or watching for this programming. "D" should be ready for the onslaught of $100 referrals.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

ebaltz said:


> Who would know, based on their ratings, nearly no one watches it any more. I forgot we even had it. Haven't watched it since gulf war #1.


Hey.. - My mother watches Larry King Live .. almost DAILY! :grin:

And other stuff like that


----------



## kb7oeb (Jun 16, 2004)

They run clips of Al Jazeera translated into English on word link ch 9410 during Mosaic.


----------



## Nick79 (Sep 5, 2006)

> From *KingFrog*: Maybe we should push to get rid of CNN...


Instead of getting rid of CNN, get rid of FOX 'news', add Euronews, BBC World and bring back Newsworld.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

When it first appeared, the new satellite channel broadcast from Qatar reflected its own name.

Al-Jazeera - Arabic for "the island" - represented a haven of professional, independent, current affairs programming in a sea of one-sided, government-controlled Arab media. Until al-Jazeera's mostly BBC-trained journalists arrived on the scene, the average Arab citizen's news television diet was nothing more than protocol news, wire service video reflecting the latest in the Palestinian conflict, and dramatic photos of earthquakes or wild fires.

Al-Jazeera not only provided live interviews and broadcasts from the field; it introduced live debate to the Arab world. Its programme "Al Itijah al Mu'akess" (The Opposite Direction) brought the sort of verbal jousts that most of the world takes for granted but Arabs had never seen televised. The guests that Faisal Qassem brought to the Doha studios (or via satellite) included people from the same Arab country or region but representing completely opposing points of view...

---
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.nationmultimedia.com/2006/11/12/opinion/opinion_30018725.php )


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

November 13, 2006
By Dan Sabbagh, Media Editor

AL-JAZEERA, the broadcaster once denounced as propaganda by Donald Rumsfeld, will launch its long-awaited English-language channel on Wednesday in the hope of tipping the balance of the international news agenda.

Based in Qatar and funded by the country's Emir, al-Jazeera International has poached journalists such as Sir David Frost, Rageh Omar and the BBC newsreader Darren Jordon. Its goal is to become a respected and impartial provider of news, watched in well over 5 million homes, and to act as an alternative to the American and European media. It will employ 250 journalists of 47 nationalities.

Nigel Parsons, the managing director, promised a slightly different news agenda. "When our rivals covered the verdict of the Saddam trial, they went back to London and Washington for the reaction of Middle East experts; our experts are Arabs in the Middle East."....

--- etc ---

...Mr Parsons, a Briton, like many al-Jazeera International employees, has helped to put together a style guide which is intended to emphasise a studied neutrality. Like the BBC, the station intends to be sparing in its use of the word terrorism. The channel also promises to be circumspect about transmitting any tapes purporting to be from bin Laden and about use of the term "suicide bomber". In Arabic, the word shaheed is used, which in English carries connotations of martyrdom.

Although the Emir owns the al-Jazeera network, which will include sports channels and a documentary channel next year, there is no evidence of overt political interference. The Arabic and English operations will share bureaux, video and staff, creating an opportunity for cultural crossover between the two stations' values.

The channel idea has quickly won acceptance in Europe, where it will be available in more than 40 million homes, and it is thought that Tony Blair will be one of Sir David's first guests on the al-Jazeera sofa.

Despite attempts to cultivate the White House, Congress and US broadcasters, however, it is struggling to get mass distribution in the United States.

--
( The entire article is at the following source: http://www.timesonline.co.uk/article/0,,251-2451674,00.html )


----------



## tedb3rd (Feb 2, 2006)

If you want to boycott/cancel subscription to DN, fine. Go for it--that's your choice. BTW, even if they weren't going to add the station soon, they would add it sooner or later. In 50 years, nobody will care about 9/11 anymore. Your grandkids will probably be buying all kinds of material goods from these "enemy countries" in the future... Look at what we buy from Japan now. Unless your ahmish, you dump a significant portion of your income to Japan whether you intend/want to or not~just a few generations (if even that) later.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

50 years? Deal. We can wait that long to add Al Jazeera to the mainline packages.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

In 50 years some of us, good chance, won't even be around..


----------



## SMosher (Jan 16, 2006)

Darkman said:


> In 50 years some of us, good chance, won't even be around..


Being I'm 38 ... Lets not say that :icon_cry:


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

tedb3rd said:


> If you want to boycott/cancel subscription to DN, fine. Go for it--that's your choice. BTW, even if they weren't going to add the station soon, they would add it sooner or later. In 50 years, nobody will care about 9/11 anymore. Your grandkids will probably be buying all kinds of material goods from these "enemy countries" in the future... Look at what we buy from Japan now. Unless your ahmish, you dump a significant portion of your income to Japan whether you intend/want to or not~just a few generations (if even that) later.


Ah, but this will all still be going on in 50 years, unless, of course, we decide that all women should wear burquas and accept everything else that goes along with that.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

AIM Inducts David Frost, Dave Marash and Other Journalists into "Hall of Shame" 
Source: http://www.aim.org/press_release/5017_0_19_0_C/

---
Al-Jazeera to launch English channel on Nov 15
Source: http://www.hindustantimes.com/news/181_1842580,001100020014.htm

---
AIM Inducts David Frost, Dave Marash and Other Al-Jazeera International Journalists into 'Hall of Shame'

11/13/2006 6:00:00 AM

WASHINGTON, Nov. 13 /U.S. Newswire/ -- On the eve of the official launch of Al-Jazeera International, Accuracy in Media has released a document identifying employees of the new Arab- funded network as members of a "Hall of Shame" because of its Arabic sister channel's collaboration with anti-American terrorist groups, including al Qaeda. The "Hall of Shame" includes Dave Marash, formerly of ABC News; David Frost, formerly of the BBC; and many others...

The entire article is at the following source: http://releases.usnewswire.com/GetRelease.asp?id=76178

---
November 20, 2006

Al-Jazeera is coming - maybe

The English network is launching Nov. 15. But where can we watch it?

JONATHON GATEHOUSE

Al-Jazeera's controversial -- and long delayed -- English language news channel finally hits the air on Nov. 15, but with such little fanfare that its debut is shaping up to be more of a cringe than a launch.

A globe-spanning, 24-hour would-be competitor to CNN, Fox News and the BBC, al-Jazeera International has spent tens of millions constructing state-of-the-art HD broadcast centres in Washington, London, Kuala Lumpur and Doha, Qatar -- home base of its parent Arabic-language channel. Financed by the natural gas fortune of the country's emir, the fledgling network has hired more than 500 journalists from 30 nations, including stars like Sir David Frost, Riz Khan, former CNN International anchor, and Dave Marash, ex of ABC's Nightline. A number of Canadian broadcasters have also signed on, including Kimberly Halkett, formerly a Global TV anchor, ex-CBC sportscaster Brendan Connor, and Richard Gizbert, a long-time ABC News correspondent....

But with less than a week to go until AJI hits the air, there are few details available about its programming, or even how viewers around the globe are supposed to tune in....

--- etc ---

AJI has had considerable trouble selling itself to cable and satellite providers who fear a backlash from pressure groups and customers over its parent company's perceived terrorist sympathies...

--- etc ---

AJI's brain trust, who declined to be interviewed for this article, have mused about streaming the new channel on the Internet to avoid such battles. And at this point, it doesn't appear that the English network has a Canadian cable or satellite provider lined up....

--- etc ---

...Fans of the famously independent-minded Arab service will be looking for reassurance that the company has not "gone soft" on Western powers. And Internet sites are already abuzz with charges that AJI's mostly British executives have brought along a decidedly more pro-U.S. and pro-Israel bent....

The entire article is at the following source: http://www.macleans.ca/topstories/world/article.jsp?content=20061120_136809_136809


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The question "Is Al-Jazeera evil or not?" has no place in the Dish Network discussion forums. Take it to The OT, or just sit silently in the secure knowledge that your opinion is correct.

The original topic was the question whether Dish would carry the channel. All evidence points to the theory that Dish plans to do so. I don't know what else can be said about that narrow topic, but :backtotop


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

FTA Michael said:


> The original topic was the question whether Dish would carry the channel...


.. in HD, may i add 

And it wasn't really a question .. but a reference to an article .. with few paragraphs from it 


> All evidence points to the theory that Dish plans to do so...


Not really.. We don't know if DISH plans to carry it... in HD :grin:

[EDIT] .. and actually, if you read the original post's article .. the subject of Al-Jazeera being criticized, controvercial and evil (re: "siding with terrorists") is being mentioined / discussed in it...

So our posts (may one like 'em or NOT) .. be they discussing Al-Jazeera being on DISH, in HD or NOT, or... criticism surrounding Al-Jazeera in general, are right "on topic" .. and therefore (my opinion anyhow) should be allowed.

It's a Discussion Forum after all here 

No offense of course...


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes ... but it is also a MODERATED discussion forum.

I believe we have explored the opinions of everyone present.
If Al-Jazeera HD (or SD) in English is uplinked we can start a new thread.

Until then, thanks to everyone for your participation - the subject is closed.


----------

